# ♣♣شجــرة عائلة منتدي الكنيســـة ♣♣



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة*​ 
*اكيد كلنا بنعتبر المنتدي هو بيتنا التاني*
*وكلنا فيه بنمثل عائله واحده*
*وطبعا كلنا بنقضي في المنتدي اسعد اوقاتنا*​ 



*بين ضحك  ولعب وجد وحب  "غني ياعندليب"*
*




*​

*وطبعا كل افراد المنتدي  من ادرايين لمشرفين لمباركين لأعضاء*​ 

*غاليين جداا علي قلوبنا وهيفضلوا في قلوبنا مهما حصل*​ 
*وعشان كدا قولت نعمل شجرة عائله للمنتدي*​ 

*بحيث ان كل واحد يدخل يكتب اسمه في الشجرة دي*​
*عشان يثبت انه واحد من عائله منتدي الكنيسة*​ 
*كل ماعيك هو انك هتاخد الشجرة بالاسماء اللي اتكتبت فيها قبلك وهتعمل كوبي وبعدين تكتب اسمك *​ 

*في المكان اللي يريحك في الشجرة يعني مش لازم بالترتيب*​

 
*بس كدا زي شكة الدبوس*​ 

*



*​ 
*وادي الــ شجـــــــــــرة ♣♣*​ 













*(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**Crazy Man*)*(**soso a*)(*Sara jesus *)(Bent el Massih*)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**candy shop)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeem)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)(**Samir poet**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(يوليوس44)(**magdyzaky)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(**zaki)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)
(الباحث عن الراعي الصالح )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(**nardeen ^_^)(**+SwEetY KoKeY)*
*(+**Coptic Lion !!)(**+febronia)*
*(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)*​ *(عبد يسوع المسيح)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(**ramzy1913)(**bolbol zaki)*
*(جــوجــو وحيــــد)(**GoGo No Way)*
*(**إيمليــآ )(**sparrow)*​ *(**paul iraqe)(**+Sameh**)*​ *(**kalimooo)(**Star Online)(**bent el noor)(نور المهدي)
*​ *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(**zama)(روزا فكـــــري)(** كـــــــوك)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(**MIKEL MIK)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب)(واثقه فيــك يــارب) *​ ​ 

 
*يلا بقا عايزاكم تفرعوا علي قد ماتقدروا*​ 

*



*​ 

*ملحوظة : انا هبقا  اعمل تعديل واخد اسمائكم اللي اختارتوها في المكان اللي عجبكم وهحطها في الشجرة دي*​ 

*عشان كل الناس تشوف عائلتنا الكبيرة*​ 
*



*​


----------



## AdmanTios (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> *
> *(................)
> (.........) (.........)
> ...



*فكرة جميلة سلمت يمينك أختنا الغالية*
 *شرف كبيرة و بركة عظيمة مجرد الإنتماء*
 *لمنارة منتدي الكنيسة الرائع *​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*فكرة جميلة يا حبى وانا حطيت اسمى جنبك علشان نفضل على طول مع بعض *

*(................) 
(.........) (.........) 
(..........) (...... ...) (......... ...) 
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) 
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(... .........)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب) *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *فكرة جميلة سلمت يمينك أختنا الغالية*
> *شرف كبيرة و بركة عظيمة مجرد الإنتماء*
> *لمنارة منتدي الكنيسة الرائع *​​


اسم حضرتك نور الشجرة وباركها صدقني
وشكرا علي تفاعل حضرتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فكرة جميلة يا حبى وانا حطيت اسمى جنبك علشان نفضل على طول مع بعض *
> 
> *(................)
> (.........) (.........)
> ...


حبيبة قلبي يارورو منوووورة
وربنا مايحرمنا من بعض ابدا


----------



## انت شبعي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه عسل يابت يا توتة
انا شوفت الموضوع دة قبل كدة بس مكانش بالسكر دة
هكتب اسمي جنب اسمك
*(................)
(.........) (.........)
(..........) (...... ...) (......... ...)
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(... .........)(......... ........)(......... ...)
(............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........)
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(AdmanTios)(......... ...)(......... ...)(.انت شبعي) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب) *


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هاتيني جمبك يا واثقة


----------



## انت شبعي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اسفة شكلي كتبت الرد متأخر قبل ما اشوف مشاركة رورو
طيب هكتب اسمي جنب اسمك و اسم رورو
*(................) 
(.........) (.........) 
(..........) (...... ...) (......... ...) 
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) 
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(... .........)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(انت شبعي)(.رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب) *


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ رورو جمبك

طب هتيني في الصف التاني من فوق في اي حتة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه عسل يابت يا توتة
> انا شوفت الموضوع دة قبل كدة بس مكانش بالسكر دة
> هكتب اسمي جنب اسمك
> *(................)
> ...


ربنا يخليكي ليا يااااارب
بس رورو سبقتك وقت جبني بس برضو هخليكي جنبي بس من الناحية التانيه هههههههه
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتي


E N D قال:


> هاتيني جمبك يا واثقة


ماشي ياكيموو انا عارفه انك بتتكلم من لموبيل وانا هختارلك مكان من عيوني
نورت


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااا يا واثقة

كنت واثق انك هتحطيني في مكان حلو


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب انا aymonded - أيمن
اكتب ازاي يعني والا اسيبه تكتبوه انتوا ...................​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> طيب انا aymonded - أيمن
> اكتب ازاي يعني والا اسيبه تكتبوه انتوا ...................​


تشرررفنا : )

حضرتك هتاخد الشجره كلها كوبي وبعد ماتخدها كوبي شوف حضرتك عايز اسمك يكون فين فيها بس كدا
بعدين انا هشوف حضرتك اخترت اسمك فين واكتبه في الشجره الرائسيه اللي في الموضوع وبس


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

اول مدخل من الاب هعملك تقييم علطول


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> اول مدخل من الاب هعملك تقييم علطول


هههههههه انا هعتبر التقييم وصلني من غير ماتقييم اصلا
دخولك للموضوع ده قيمة في حد ذاتها ياكيمو :08:


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2013)

طب اختار فين يعني اختاري انتِ وحطيه في الرئيسية انا كل مكان هو بيتي
ومش تنسي الموضوع الخاص بيكي من هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239445 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شاعرة يا اخواتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> طب اختار فين يعني اختاري انتِ وحطيه في الرئيسية انا كل مكان هو بيتي
> ومش تنسي الموضوع الخاص بيكي من هنا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239445
> ​


خلاص يااستاذي انا هختار مكان لحضرتك
وفعلا زي ماقلت اي مكان في الشجرة هو بيتنا المهم ان الشجرة بتجمعنا

واااااااو عملتلي موضوع بجد حالا هشوفه
وبجد ربنا يخلييييييك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع حلو اوى وعجبنى
وانا عايزة احط اسمى جمب كيمو اخويا
(................) 
(aymonded) (.........) 
(..........) (END) (Sara jesus) 
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) 
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(... .........)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(AdmanTios)(......... ...)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> الموضوع حلو اوى وعجبنى
> وانا عايزة احط اسمى جمب كيمو اخويا
> (................)
> (aymonded) (.........)
> ...


نورتي ياساره ياقمرايه ومبسوطة ان الموضوع عجبك
وسامية واحمد وهيكون اسمك جنب كيمو هههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا حبيبتى
وسلميلى على ساميه واحمد


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

> *
> *
> *(................)
> (**aymonded) (.........)
> ...



*الى ما حد داعنى ولا عبرنى
هو انا مش من العيلة ولا اتبريتو منى
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> *الى ما حد داعنى ولا عبرنى
> هو انا مش من العيلة ولا اتبريتو منى
> *


يادي النصيبه
تصدق فاتت عليا دي معلش
بس حضرتك واحد من العيله من غير دعوة استاذ سرجيُوس
ومنور الشجرة بكل فروعها:08:
وسامية واحمد واكتب اسمك حالا:w00t:


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

لأحظي يا واثقت ان صرصور قالتلك ان اسمي يكون جنب اسمها

مش معاها في نفس الخانة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## mary naeem (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*(................) *​* (**aymonded) (.........) *
* (..........) (END) (**Sara jesus) *
* (......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)*
* (........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)*
* (......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) *
* (......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(... .........)(......... ........)(......... ...) *
* (............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........) *
* (.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)*
* (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*
* (................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
* (................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)*
* (................... .)(.............. ......)*
* (...............)(.. ..............)*
* (............)(..... ........)*
* (............)(..... ........)*
* (..............)(... ............)*
* (..............)(... ............)*
* (................)(. ................)*
* (................)(. ................)*
* (................)(. ................)*
* (.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)*
* (...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)*
* (............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)*
* (.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)*
* (**AdmanTios**)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب)** (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب) (mary Naeen)*

معلش خلوني انا اخر واحدة فيكم 
علشان انتم جميعا افضل مني
بجد احسن اخوات واحوة فى الدنيا
ربنا يزيد المحبة بنكم يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *(................) *​* (**aymonded) (.........) *
> * (..........) (END) (**Sara jesus) *
> * (......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)*
> * (........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)*
> ...


لا اخر واحده ااي ياماري؟
ده انتي الكل في الكل صدقيني
ومحدش احسن من حد كلنا هنا واحد
ربنا يخليكي لينا ياحبيبتي وتفضلي منورانا كدا علي طول


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا نفسي في المكان الي في اعلى الشجرة بس للتواضع هاترك الخيار للأخت *واثقه فيك يارب :fun_oops:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> انا نفسي في المكان الي في اعلى الشجرة بس للتواضع هاترك الخيار للأخت *واثقه فيك يارب :fun_oops:
> *


هههههههه
وانا ماقدرش يبقي حضرتك تيجي تنور موضوع متواضع ليا
ويبقي نفسك في حاجه ومعملهاش : )

منور التوبيك ياكينج ومنور الشجرة اكيد :lightbulb:
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kawasaki (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*واثقه     ارزعيني معاكم   ​*


kawasaki


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *واثقه     ارزعيني معاكم   ​*
> 
> 
> 
> kawasaki


لا ارزعك ايه بعد الشر متقولش كدا

ده انا ههبدك معانا حاضر ههههههههههه

وهعمل زي ماقولتلي في التقييم من عينيا مع اني مش عارفه اشمعني بس هنفذ وامري لله:w00t:
وشكرا عالتقييم


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكل الاماكن كلها خلصت امشى انا بقى واجى عالمحصول الجديد يمكن الاقيلى مكان *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*يُثبت ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*طب انا بقى أتحط فى ( ئمة السجرة ) يا بلاها
:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye

وسمعنى ( أودعك ) 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*[YOUTUBE]XnvbyXsbSs8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أهو انا جيت وهقعد وسطيكم عشان اخد بالي من كل اللي حوالي ومكنش بعيدة عن حد.
 
تسلم ايدك يا بتول وربنا يديم العيلة بنعمته.


*(My Rock)*​* (**aymonded) (.........) *​*(..........) (END) (*​ 
*Sara jesus) *​ 
*(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)*
 *(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)*​*(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) *​
*(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(*​

*mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) *
*(............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........) *​ *(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)*
*(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*

*(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
*(................... ...)(............... .........) (.................. .....)*
*(................... .)(.............. ......)*
*(...............)(.. ..............)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(............)(.....أمة........)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(. ................)*​






*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)*
*(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)*
*(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)*
*(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب) *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

^_^

احجزيلي اسم حلو يا توته عشان مزعــلش


----------



## soul & life (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا هأعد جانب مامتى حبيبتى* 
(aymonded) (.........)
(..........) (END) (

Sara jesus)

(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)

(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(


mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........)
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)

(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (.................. .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(.*نيفيان*...........)(.....أمة........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)


(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب)

(My Rock)


----------



## soul & life (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*وحياتك ظبطيها انتى بقا يا توتا مش عارفة اظبطها *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

* (**aymonded) (.........) *​*(..........) (END) (*​ 
*Sara jesus) *​ 
*(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)*
 *(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)*​*(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) *​
*(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(*​

*mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) *
*(............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........) *​ *(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)*
*(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*

*(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
*(................... ...)(............... .........) (.................. .....)*
*(................... .)(.............. ......)*
*(...............)(.. ..............)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(............)(.....أمة........)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(. ................)*​





*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)*
*(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)*
*(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)*
*(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب) *​ 
*(My Rock)*






وانا بت البطه السوده يعني:cry2:

مش بعتيلي ليه الدعوه ها :act23:

ماشي ياتوته ماشي براحتك 

وبعدين مش تحجزيلي مكان جنبك انتي ورورو 
ماااشي حسابكم معاكي بعدين :ranting:
خلاص طالما ميرا مش مشكله :wub:
ارزعيني في اي مكان بقا :cry2:
​ 
الموضوع فكرته روووووووعه بجد حببتي 
وعجباني وربنا يبارك الشجر دي 
ويزود فروعها كمان وكمان :new6:
واحلي تقييم ياتوته حبيبه قلبي 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> * (**aymonded) (.........) *​*(..........) (END) (*​
> *Sara jesus) *​
> *(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)*
> *(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)*​
> ...


ههههههههههههه دى خيانه جماعيه  
تعالى  نعمل انقلاب​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه دى خيانه جماعيه
> تعالى  نعمل انقلاب​



هههههههههههه
وانت كمان :thnk0001::thnk0001:

خطط وانا معاك يامعلم :act19::act19:
هههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> وانت كمان :thnk0001::thnk0001:​
> خطط وانا معاك يامعلم :act19::act19:
> هههههههههه​


اه تعالى لما نصلى نبقى ندعى عليها 
مندعيلهاااااااااش
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اه تعالى لما نصلى نبقى ندعى عليها
> مندعيلهاااااااااش
> هههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههه
لاياعم اقولك ايه 
اصل بيني وبينك كدا بحبها الت توته طب :love45:
خلاص المسامح كريم بقا :t17:
هههههههههههه

​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> لاياعم اقولك ايه
> اصل بيني وبينك كدا بحبها الت توته طب :love45:
> ...


اه انا نسيت 
الاختين الحلوين هناء وشرين
ههههههههههههههههههه
اطلع منها انا بقى​


----------



## soul & life (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايه دا انا سامعة بتقولوا انقلاب !!
طيب انقلاب هنا هيكون ازاى اوعوا تقلبوا الشجرة وتوقفوها بالمشقلب ونقع منها :smil15:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اه انا نسيت
> الاختين الحلوين هناء وشرين
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اطلع منها انا بقى​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك فاهم يانصه ههههههههه

​ 


نيفيان قال:


> *ايه دا انا سامعة بتقولوا انقلاب !!
> طيب انقلاب هنا هيكون ازاى اوعوا تقلبوا الشجرة وتوقفوها بالمشقلب ونقع منها :smil15:*



هههههههههههههههههههه
ودي تيجي برضو 
ولاانقلاب ولاحاجه هي كانت فكره 
وتراجعنا في الزروه الاخيره 
خوفا من وقوع اصابات 
ههههههههههههه

​


----------



## soul & life (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*اها خوفا من وقوع اصابات  اذا كان كده ماشى*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *اها خوفا من وقوع اصابات  اذا كان كده ماشى*



ههههههههههههه :99:​


----------



## grges monir (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*
**(My Rock)*
* (**aymonded) (.........) 
(..........) (END) (**Sara jesus) 
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(**....)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)**
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) 
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(**mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................)( **
kawasaki )(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( ........... grges monir....... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
*




*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب) 

**
**انا قلت خير الامور الوسط


*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شكل الاماكن كلها خلصت امشى انا بقى واجى عالمحصول الجديد يمكن الاقيلى مكان *


لا ازاي تقولي كدا يادونا
ده انتي من اساس الشجررة اساسا
وبما انك مخترتيش مكان محددش اسمحيلي انا اختارلك مكانك 
ومتشكرا اووي بجد انك جيتي ونورتيني
ربنا يباركك


Dona Nabil قال:


> *يُثبت ​*


لالالالالالا مش ممكن
هيييييييييييه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






متشكرة خالص بجد وفرحانه ان الموضوع عجبكم واتثبت
ويارب دايما نفضل متجمعيين في شجرة العائلة اللي في اجمل بيت منتدي الكنيسة 
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب:08:


----------



## ملك العين (10 سبتمبر 2013)

(My Rock)
(aymonded) (..ملك .العين.)
(..........) (END) (Sara jesus)
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(....)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...)
(............) (................... )(................)(
kawasaki )(............ )(.............)(... ........)
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( ........... grges monir....... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب)


----------



## ملك العين (10 سبتمبر 2013)

(My Rock)
(aymonded) (..ملك .العين.)
(..........) (END) (Sara jesus)
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(....)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...)
(............) (................... )(................)(
kawasaki )(............ )(.............)(... ........)
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( ........... grges monir....... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب)
ملك العين متصل الآن أضافة تقييم إلى ملك العين الإبلاغ عن مشاركة سيئة   	رد مع اقتباس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طب انا بقى أتحط فى ( ئمة السجرة ) يا بلاها
> :closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
> 
> وسمعنى ( أودعك )
> ...


*لالالا بقا يااستاذ عبود
ده انا حجزالك احسن فرع في اكبر غصن في الشجرة
ده بيبص عالجونية عدددل يااستاذي*





*وطبعا حضرتك لازم تبقي في ئمة السجرة
بس امانه عليك بلاش اغنيه اودعك دي
وهاتلنا اغنيه :..
لكتب عوراق الشجر سافر حبيبي وهجر
بتاعة فريد الاطرش 
بمناسبة الشجرة يعني**





نورت يااستاذي : )

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> أهو انا جيت وهقعد وسطيكم عشان اخد بالي من كل اللي حوالي ومكنش بعيدة عن حد.
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا بتول وربنا يديم العيلة بنعمته.
> 
> ...


*تسلميلي انتي ياامي 
ويارب دايما تبقي وسطينا لان حضرتك بركة كبيرة لينا:94:
وكمان مدلعانه بولايم وعزايم :08::08:

ومنورة الشجــــــرة ياامي صدقيني 
ربنا يباركك ياماما .
*​


----------



## أَمَة (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بتستاهلوا الدلع يا حبيبتي
وربنا يخلينا كلنا لبعض ومننحرمش من اي حد فينا.
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ^_^
> 
> احجزيلي اسم حلو يا توته عشان مزعــلش


لا الاسم اسمك يابني ههههههه
بس انا عليا احجزلك فرع حلو
نورت يابيتر​


نيفيان قال:


> *انا هأعد جانب مامتى حبيبتى*
> (aymonded) (.........)
> (..........) (END) (
> 
> ...





نيفيان قال:


> *وحياتك ظبطيها انتى بقا يا توتا مش عارفة اظبطها *


ولا يهمك ياحبيبتي انا هظبتهالك بنعمة ربنا
وياستي اعتبري نفسك جنب ماما امة لاننا كلنا جنب بعض
نورتي ياحبيبة قلبي


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> * (**aymonded) (.........) *​*(..........) (END) (*​
> *Sara jesus) *​
> *(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)*
> *(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)*​*(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) *​
> ...


يانهار اسود يقطعني ياروما
بس صدقيني انا كنت لسه ببعت الدعوة للناس وبعدين النت فصل وملحقتش اكمل
انتي حبيبة قلبي صدقيني انتي نوارة الشجرة يابنتي

ده انا هحطك في احلي مكان في الشجرة طبعا
ومبسوطة ان الموضوع عجبك بجد
وربنا يزيد ويبارك ياااااااااااارب
وتسلميلي علي مرورك الغالي وتقييمك ياحبيبتي ربنا مايحرمني منك ابدا يارب


johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه دى خيانه جماعيه
> تعالى  نعمل انقلاب​


يادي النصييبه السودة هههههههه
ياجون صدقني مش خيانه ولا حاجه
بس زي ماقولت ملحقتش ابعت لكل الناس الدعوة 
واكيد كنت هبعتلكم
بس انتم دايما سباقيين بالخير
ربنا يخليك ياحوون 
بس انت مخترتش مكانك انا هخترلك ياسيدي زي بعضه
نورت بجد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> بتستاهلوا الدلع يا حبيبتي
> وربنا يخلينا كلنا لبعض ومننحرمش من اي حد فينا.
> الرب يبارك حياتك


امييييين ياماما ربنا يخلينا كلنا لبعض ويذيد المحبه ياارب
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياامي يامفرحاني دايما


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه قصدي اختاريلي مكان حلو كده ، يطل  ع شباك او حديكه ^__^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اه تعالى لما نصلى نبقى ندعى عليها
> مندعيلهاااااااااش
> هههههههههههههه​


بعينكم اي حاجه تحوق فيا بس هههههههه


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لاياعم اقولك ايه
> اصل بيني وبينك كدا بحبها الت توته طب :love45:
> خلاص المسامح كريم بقا :t17:
> ...







حبيبة قلبي طول عمرك طيبة وقلبك ابيض بجد


نيفيان قال:


> *ايه دا انا سامعة بتقولوا انقلاب !!
> طيب انقلاب هنا هيكون ازاى اوعوا تقلبوا الشجرة وتوقفوها بالمشقلب ونقع منها :smil15:*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا متخفيش شجرة المنتدي اصيله يانيفو ومستحيل تتشقلب لانها محصنة بالمحبه والايمان


grges monir قال:


> *
> **(My Rock)*
> * (**aymonded) (.........)
> (..........) (END) (**Sara jesus)
> ...


هو فعلا خير الامور الوسط استاذ جرجس
نوررررررت الشجررررة


ملك العين قال:


> (My Rock)
> (aymonded) (..ملك .العين.)
> (..........) (END) (Sara jesus)
> (......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
> ...


اهلا بيك ملك العين
نورت الشجرة اخي الغالي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## thebreak-up (10 سبتمبر 2013)

(My Rock)
(aymonded) (.........) 
(..........) (END) (Sara jesus) 
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(....)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) 
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................)( 
kawasaki )(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(Thebreak-up)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب)


----------



## ملك العين (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بعينكم اي حاجه تحوق فيا بس هههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا ليكي ربنا يباركك الشجره منوره ب اللي فيها طبعا  ويسوع منورنا كلنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه قصدي اختاريلي مكان حلو كده ، يطل  ع شباك او حديكه ^__^


اخترتلك ياسيدي انت تؤمر امر : )


thebreak-up قال:


> (My Rock)
> (aymonded) (.........)
> (..........) (END) (Sara jesus)
> (......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
> ...


اهلا بيك منور التوبيك ومنور الشجرة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*
**(My Rock)*
* (**aymonded) (**امـــــــــــــــة ) 
(**Dona Nabil) (END) (**Sara jesus) 
(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(.... .......)(........... .)
(نيفيــــان)(......... ...)(**soso a**)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)**
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) 
(ملــك العيـــن) (.......)(**!! MR.BeBo !!**)
)(**mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................)(  **
 **(.........)(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
(.................)( ...................) (**grges monir) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
*




*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(**thebreak-up)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب) ( النهيســـــــــــــى )
*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*أجمل صباح
فكره مميزه*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *أجمل صباح
> فكره مميزه*
> ​


صباح الفل يابابا
ربنا يخليك ويباركك علي حضورك وعلي تشجيعك وعلي تقيمك يارب

بس حضرتك كتبت اسمك الاخير وانا الصراحه حابه حضرتك تبقا فووق ممكن ؟


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*متفرقش يا غاليه
*​


----------



## peace_86 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااً خيتو واثقة فيك يا رب على الفكرة الجميلة..

طيب أنا أطلب منك انك تحطي اسمي تحت إسم السيدة العزيزة وأمي الغالية أمة ..

ماليش دعوة بأى تصرفي وشوفيلي حل* :w00t:


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> *اكيد كلنا بنعتبر المنتدي هو بيتنا التاني*
> *وكلنا فيه بنمثل عائله واحده*
> *وطبعا كلنا بنقضي في المنتدي اسعد اوقاتنا*​
> ...



*شجرة ابناء المسيح ..... كل عضو غصن يحمل ثمار ... كل غصن يستقى رحيق الحياة من الشجرة ...... الرب يبارك اغصانه ويعطيها ان تصنع ثمار تمجد اسمه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*​ 

*(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​



*(...........**) (...........) (**...........) *​ 

*(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(........... .)*​ 

*(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(...........)(.. ......)*​ 

*(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**ohna&jesus)*​ 

*(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) *​ 


*(ملــك العيـــن) (.......)(**!! MR.BeBo !!**)*​ 

*(**mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) *​ 

*(............) (................... )(................)( *​ 


*(.........)(............ )(.............)(... ........) *​ 

*(.................)( ...................) (**grges monir) (................)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ 


*(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*​ 

*(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*​ 
*(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)*​ 
*(................... .)(.............. ......)*​ 
*(...............)(.. ..............)*

*(............)(..... ........)*
*(............)(أمــــــة)*​






*(..............)(... ............)*​ 
*(..............)(... ............)*​ 
*(................)(. ................)*​ 
*(................)(. ................)*​ 




*(................)(. ................)*​ 




*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)*​ 

*(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)*​ 
*(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)*​ 
*(.............)(**thebreak-up)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)*​ 


*(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​ 
*(حبو اعدائكم)*​ 
*بقول لكم ايه-- محدش يفكر يحط اسمه بعدياld: انا حاجزه اخر مكان.. الى هياخد مكانى هزوغه:bud:*
*ايييوا هى كدا مش هتيجى غير بالدراع *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *(My Rock)*​
> 
> *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​
> 
> ...


هزوغه ازاى يعنى هههههههههههههههههههه
*(My Rock)*​ 

*(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​



*(...........**) (...........) (**...........) *​ 

*(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(........... .)*​ 

*(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(...........)(.. ......)*​ 

*(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**ohna&jesus)*​ 

*(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) *​ 


*(ملــك العيـــن) (.......)(**!! MR.BeBo !!**)*​ 

*(**mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) *​ 

*(............) (................... )(................)( *​ 


*(.........)(............ )(.............)(... ........) *​ 

*(.................)( ...................) (**grges monir) (................)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ 


*(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*​ 

*(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*​ 
*(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)*​ 
*(................... .)(.............. ......)*​ 
*(...............)(.. ..............)*

*(............)(..... ........)*
*(**oesi no )(أمــــــة)*​






*(..............)(... ............)*​ 
*(..............)(... ............)*​ 
*(................)(. ................)*​ 
*(................)(. ................)*​ 




*(................)(. ................)*​ 




*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)*​ 

*(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)*​ 
*(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)*​ 
*(.............)(**thebreak-up)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)*​ 


*(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​ 
*(حبو اعدائكم)*
 حطيت اسمى جنب ماما امة حلو كدة ولذيذ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*أية دة ؟؟؟... هو مين اللى حط أسم روك قبل منى ؟؟*

:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*لهو أنا مش غنيت لكم " هودعك " ...آآآخر وداع ...باودعك *
*أنا اصلا مكنتش فاهم الموضوع عبارة عن أية 
دخلت لأنى تلقيت دعوة من ( بيسو ) *
*لكن لو أخترت حطونى بقى تحت جنب حوبو عشان أنا وهى بنحب النَم زى عنينا *

:new6::new6::new6:

​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> *اكيد كلنا بنعتبر المنتدي هو بيتنا التاني*
> *وكلنا فيه بنمثل عائله واحده*
> *وطبعا كلنا بنقضي في المنتدي اسعد اوقاتنا*​
> ...





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وعشان كدا قولت نعمل شجرة عائله للمنتدي*​
> 
> *بحيث ان كل واحد يدخل يكتب اسمه في الشجرة دي*​
> *عشان يثبت انه واحد من عائله منتدي الكنيسة*​
> ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ورينا كدة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة*​ 
*اكيد كلنا بنعتبر المنتدي هو بيتنا التاني*
*وكلنا فيه بنمثل عائله واحده*
*وطبعا كلنا بنقضي في المنتدي اسعد اوقاتنا*​ 



*بين ضحك  ولعب وجد وحب  "غني ياعندليب"**



*​

*وطبعا كل افراد المنتدي  من ادرايين لمشرفين لمباركين لأعضاء*​ 

*غاليين جداا علي قلوبنا وهيفضلوا في قلوبنا مهما حصل*​​
*وعشان كدا قولت نعمل شجرة عائله للمنتدي*​ 

*بحيث ان كل واحد يدخل يكتب اسمه في الشجرة دي*​
*عشان يثبت انه واحد من عائله منتدي الكنيسة*​ 
*كل ماعيك هو انك هتاخد الشجرة بالاسماء اللي اتكتبت فيها قبلك وهتعمل كوبي وبعدين تكتب اسمك *​ 

*في المكان اللي يريحك في الشجرة يعني مش لازم بالترتيب*​

 
*بس كدا زي شكة الدبوس*​ 

*



*​ 
*وادي الــ شجـــــــــــرة ♣♣*​ 




*(My Rock)*​ 
* (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ 

*(...........**) (...........) (**...........) *​ 
*(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(........... .)*​ 
*(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(...........)(.. ......)*​ 
*(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**ohna&jesus)*​ 
*(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) *​ 

*(ملــك العيـــن) (.......)(**!! MR.BeBo !!**)*​ 
*(**mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) *​ 
*(............) (................... )(................)(  *​ 

*(.........)(............ )(.............)(... ........) *​ 
*(+إيـــــريـــــــــــــنى+)(....................) (**grges monir) (.....................................)(. ................................)(.... ...........................)*​ 

*(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*​ 
*(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*

*(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)*
*(................... .)(.............. ......)*
*(...............)(.. ..............)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(............)(أمــــــة)*​

*(..............)(... ............)*

*(..............)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(. ................)*​

*(................)(. ................)*​ 



*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)*​ 
*(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)*

*(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)*
*(.............)(**thebreak-up)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)*​

*(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​ 


*يلا بقا عايزاكم تفرعوا علي قد ماتقدروا*​ 

*



*​ 

*ملحوظة : انا هبقا  اعمل تعديل واخد اسمائكم اللي اختارتوها في المكان اللي عجبكم وهحطها في الشجرة دي*​ 

*عشان كل الناس تشوف عائلتنا الكبيرة*​ 
*



*​ 




*أنا أهو :w00t:​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية دة ؟؟؟... هو مين اللى حط أسم روك قبل منى ؟؟*​
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​
> *لهو أنا مش غنيت لكم " هودعك " ...آآآخر وداع ...باودعك *
> ...


 قال جنب حبو قاااال-- فهماك-- تقصد تبقى جنب شله بيسوا علشان تسمع النم بتاعهم-- هههههههه ما انا لزقت جنبيهم بردوا هههههه
 بس خلى بالك انا فى الاخر -- بردوا  محدش هياخد مكانى :gy0000:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> قال جنب حبو قاااال-- فهماك-- تقصد تبقى جنب شله بيسوا علشان تسمع النم بتاعهم-- هههههههه ما انا لزقت جنبيهم بردوا هههههه
> بس خلى بالك انا فى الاخر -- بردوا  محدش هياخد مكانى :gy0000:


*يابنتى شلة بيسو بتتسع وتنتشر فى المنتدى
ويتوغل ويستمر ....ويقتل ...وينتشر
ويستمر ..**ويستمر ..**ويستمر ..**ويستمر ..*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> *اكيد كلنا بنعتبر المنتدي هو بيتنا التاني*
> *وكلنا فيه بنمثل عائله واحده*
> *وطبعا كلنا بنقضي في المنتدي اسعد اوقاتنا*​
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يابنتى شلة بيسو بتتسع وتنتشر فى المنتدى
> ويتوغل ويستمر ....ويقتل ...وينتشر
> ويستمر ..**ويستمر ..**ويستمر ..**ويستمر ..*​


احممممممممممممممم
ال خير اللهم اجعله خير زي ما اكون حلمت ان في شله اسمها بيسو
دي خيانه عظمي انا عاوزه انضم لشلة بيسو
ايه بيسو ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*هنعمل ( تنظيم سرى ) لشلة بيسو ...
وبالمرة نشرح لكم مين بيسو دة وبيعمل أية 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنعمل ( تنظيم سرى ) لشلة بيسو ...
> وبالمرة نشرح لكم مين بيسو دة وبيعمل أية
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههه
تنظيم سري مره واحده
دا احنا كده روحنا في توكر


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يابنتى شلة بيسو بتتسع وتنتشر فى المنتدى
> ويتوغل ويستمر ....ويقتل ...وينتشر
> ويستمر ..**ويستمر ..**ويستمر ..**ويستمر ..*​


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
مش ده كان اعلان عن قاتل النمل اللى مش فاكره اسمه
اللى عاوز ينضم لشلة بيسو 
يعمل كارنيه عضوية ويملا استمارة البيانات ههههههه 
ويدفع 50 جنيه رسوم شهرية :99:*
*وبعدين يا استاذنا انت ظالمنا اه والله 
احنا كلها 5 او 6 ساعات بس اللى بنرغى فيهم وش الفجر والناس نايمة 
علشان محدش يسمعنا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااااااااااً خيتو واثقة فيك يا رب على الفكرة الجميلة..
> 
> طيب أنا أطلب منك انك تحطي اسمي تحت إسم السيدة العزيزة وأمي الغالية أمة ..
> 
> ماليش دعوة بأى تصرفي وشوفيلي حل* :w00t:


شكرا ليك انت ومن عيوني حضرتك تؤمر وانا انفذ
حاضر هحط اسم حضرتك جنب ماما امة
ولاوني كان نفسي يكون اسم ماما فوق بس هي اللي اصرت يبقي في الوسط
منور الشجرة :08:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شجرة ابناء المسيح ..... كل عضو غصن يحمل ثمار ... كل غصن يستقى رحيق الحياة من الشجرة ...... الرب يبارك اغصانه ويعطيها ان تصنع ثمار تمجد اسمه*


امين يابابا
وشكرا لحضرتك كتير
بس اسمحلي بعد اذن حضرتك اخلي اسمك فوق مش تحت زي ماحضرتك اخترت
ربنا يباركك يابابايا ومنور الشجرة والدنيا كلها  صدقني:08:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *(My Rock)*​
> 
> *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​
> 
> ...





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​
> *(حبو اعدائكم)*​
> *بقول لكم ايه-- محدش يفكر يحط اسمه بعدياld: انا حاجزه اخر مكان.. الى هياخد مكانى هزوغه:bud:*
> *ايييوا هى كدا مش هتيجى غير بالدراع *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*هههههههههههه
حبو انتي اخترتي مكانك في الجونية مش في الشجره يابنتي :heat:
انا كنت اخر اسسم موجود ومن بعدي الطوفان هههههه
انا خليتك فوقيا عشان نقعد ننم علي باقي الفروع سوا انا وانتي ههههه

منورة ياحبيبة قلبي بجد:08:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> هزوغه ازاى يعنى هههههههههههههههههههه
> *(My Rock)*​
> 
> *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​
> ...


*واضح ان فيه اقبال شديد علي امنا كلنا ماما امة : )

من عيوني ياجوو انت تؤمر
ومنور الشجرة علي فكرة:08:
*


----------



## اليعازر (10 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *سلام ونعمة*​
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية دة ؟؟؟... هو مين اللى حط أسم روك قبل منى ؟؟*
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ...


*تقريبا حضررتك مشوفتش ردي عليك  بخصوص اغنيه اودعك
اللي هو ده
↓
*


> *لالالا بقا يااستاذ عبود
> ده انا حجزالك احسن فرع في اكبر غصن في الشجرة
> ده بيبص عالجونية عدددل يااستاذي*
> 
> ...


*شوفت بقا انا اخترتلك احسن مكان ازاي*
*وابقي سلملي علي بيسو*



​


----------



## هشام المهندس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع اكثر من متميز 
اتمنى من الرب ان يحفظ جميع الاعضاء التي رسمت هذه الاغصان الرائعه باسمائهم الجميله التي زادت من بهاء هذه الشجره المعطاء التي تكبر وتكبر بمشيئة الرب
بصراحه الاماكن كلها متميزه وجميله واين وضع الاسم فبالتاكيد سيكون بجوار من لهم في قلبي المحبة والمؤده 
لذلك الامور متروك لك
شكرا للدعوه الرب يباركك على محبتك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *سلام ونعمة*​
> ...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عائلة منتدى الكنيسة هى اجمل عائلة
فكرة ممتازة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*
*(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
*(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**...........) *
*(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
*(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*
*(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**ohna&jesus)*
*(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)*
*(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*
*(**mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) *
*(............) (................... )(................) *
*(.........)(............ )(.............)(... ........) *
*(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ...................) (**grges monir) (................)(. .............)(.... .......)*
*(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*
*(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (................... .....)*
*(**peace_86)(..............)*
*(...............)(.. ..............)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(............)(........)*​*(..............)(... ............)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(. ................)*​*(................)(. ................)*
*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
*
*(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)*
*(.............)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​*(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *


الله شجرة جميلة ومباركة 
واعضائها اجمل ثمار
ربنا يديم المحبة واللمة الحلوة في منتديات الكنيسة
واثقة اختاريلي المكان الي يعجبك ياقمري 
موضوع جميل واحلئ تقييم ربنا يبارك خدمتك




​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مادام العزومه منك يبقى انا حترك لك الخيار تحطي اسمي فين
ماتفرقش معي .. ولو اني حاسه نفسي بغرد خارج السرب ههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*
 *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
 *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**...........) *
 *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
 *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*
 *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**ohna&jesus)*
 *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)*
 *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*
 *(**mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) *
 *(............) (................... )(................) *
 *(.........)(............ )(.............)(... ........) *
 *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ...................) (**grges monir) (................)(. .............)(.... .......)*
 *(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*
 *(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
 *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى**)*
 *(**peace_86)(..............)*​
*(...............)(.. ..............)*​
*(............)(..... ........)*​
*(............)(........)*​*(..............)(... ............)*
 *(..............)(... ............)*
 *(................)(. ................)*​
*(................)(. ................)*​*(................)(. ................)*
 *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)*

 *(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)*
 *(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)*
 *(.............)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​*(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​


----------



## *koki* (10 سبتمبر 2013)

طب حد يعلقنى فى الشجره احسن مش طايله
هههههههههههههه عجبنى اوووووووووووى الفكره دي ​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 سبتمبر 2013)

(................) 
(.........) (.........) 
(..........) (...... ...) (......... ...) 
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) 
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(... .........)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
( AdmanTios )(....+ ميلاد العجايبى + ..... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> عائلة منتدى الكنيسة هى اجمل عائلة
> فكرة ممتازة جدا
> الرب يباركك


فعلا هي اجمل عائلة ربنا يذيها ويباركها
تسلملي يابابا
ربنا يخليك
وحضرتك مخترتش مكانها في الشجرة بس انا اخترت لحضررتك
ربنا يباركك
نورت يابابا


كلدانية قال:


> *(My Rock)*
> *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
> *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**...........) *
> *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
> ...


امييييين يارب 
ومن عيوني اخترلك اجمل مكان يااحلي كوكي
ربنا يخليكي ليا وميرسي عالتقييم
ربنا يباركك ياغاليه
ومنورة الشجرة


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مادام العزومه منك يبقى انا حترك لك الخيار تحطي اسمي فين
> ماتفرقش معي .. ولو اني حاسه نفسي بغرد خارج السرب ههههه


ههههههه ده انتي كروان الشجرة ياهيوف
تسلميلي ويسلملي قلبك الطيب ياحبيبتي
ومن عيوني هخترلك المكان ياحبيبتي 
ونوررررتي


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *(My Rock)*
> *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
> *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**...........) *
> *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
> ...


اهلا بيك استاذ سمعان
نورت كتيرر
ربنا يباركك


*koki* قال:


> طب حد يعلقنى فى الشجره احسن مش طايله
> هههههههههههههه عجبنى اوووووووووووى الفكره دي ​


ماشي يااوزعه هههههه
انا هعلقك في مكان حلو
تسلميلي ياجميله ونورتي


+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> (................)
> (.........) (.........)
> (..........) (...... ...) (......... ...)
> (......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
> ...


نورررررت كتير يااستاذ ميلاد
بس حضرتك اخترت مكان مسكون قصدي ساكن ههههه
اسمحلي اغير مكان حضرتك اللي اخترته بعد اذنك
ربنا يبارك


----------



## روما98 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فكرة جميلة يا حبى وانا حطيت اسمى جنبك علشان نفضل على طول مع بعض *
> 
> *(................)
> (.........) (.........)
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

روما98 قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *فكرة جميلة يا حبى وانا حطيت اسمى جنبك علشان نفضل على طول مع بعض *
> ...


----------



## max mike (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)
(aymonded) (Dona Nabil) 
(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (...........) 
(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
(نيفيــــان)(END)(soso a)(Sara jesus )(Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)
(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (ohna&jesus)
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)
(ملــك العيـــن) (Desert Rose)(!! MR.BeBo)
(mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................) 
(.........)(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ...................) (grges monir) (................)(. .............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(oesi no)(أمــــــة) (................... .....)
(peace_86)(..............)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)

(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(max mike)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) ​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*شرف كبير لى ان اكون مع هؤلاء العمالقة
وهذه العائلة الرائعة
ربنا يديم المحبة ويبارك حياتكم

(My Rock)*
 *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
 *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**...........) *
 *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
 *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*
 *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**ohna&jesus)*
 *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)*
 *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*
 *(**mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) *
 *(............) (................... )(................) *
 *(.........)(............ )(.............)(... ........) *
 *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ...................) (**grges monir) (................)(. .............)(.... .......)*
 *(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*
 *(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
 *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى**)*
 *(**peace_86)(..............)*​
*(...............)(.. ..............)*​
*(............)(..... ........)*​
*(............)(........)*​*(..............)(... ............)*
 *(..............)(... ............)*
 *(................)(. ................)*​
*(................)(. ................)*​*(................)(. ................)*
 *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)*

 *(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)*
 *(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)*
*  (**thebreak-up)**(Coptic4ever2) (حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)  *
*
*​*(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 سبتمبر 2013)

:big32: ...الفكره جميله وذكيه ... :286:

كان نفسي ف مكانك ... بس مش قادر أتعداكي ... عشان العين مابتعلاش ع الحاجب .. ياللا  خليني  السطر  اللي  قبلك

  وميرسي   ع  الدعوهالكريمه  ياست  الكل  :big35:


:01FDAB~189:

***********************************

*(My Rock)
*
*(aymonded) (Dona Nabil) 
*
*(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (...........) 
*
*(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
*
*(نيفيــــان)(END)(soso a)(Sara jesus )(Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)
*
*(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (ohna&jesus)
*
*(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)
*
*(ملــك العيـــن) (Desert Rose)(!! MR.BeBo)
*
*(mary Naeen)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................) 
(.........)(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
*
*(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ...................) (grges monir) (................)(. .............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
*
*(oesi no)(أمــــــة) (................... .....)
(peace_86)(..............)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)

(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
*
*(max mike)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
*
*AalyHabib)(thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب)* 

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

هو الانتماء لهذه العائله الجميله هو شرف بالتأكيد 
واى مكان فى شجرة العيله دى شرف ليا 
ميرسى واثقه لمحبتك ولأفكارك الجميله 

(My Rock)
(aymonded) (Dona Nabil)
(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (...........)
(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
(نيفيــــان)(END)(soso a)(Sara jesus )(Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)
(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (johna&jesus)
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)
(ملــك العيـــن) (Desert Rose)(!! MR.BeBo)
(mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع)
(............) (................... )(................)
(.........)(............ )(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(... ........)
(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ...................) (grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(oesi no)(أمــــــة) (سمعان الاخميمى)
(peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(*koki*)(........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(مارياماريا)
( Coptic4ever2)(thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب)


----------



## ملك العين (11 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock)
(aymonded) (Dona Nabil)
(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (...........)
(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
(نيفيــــان)(END)(soso a)(Sara jesus )(Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)
(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (johna&jesus)
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)
(ملــك العيـــن) (Desert Rose)(!! MR.BeBo)
(mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع)
(............) (................... )(................)
(.........)(............ )(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(... ........)
(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ...................) (grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(oesi no)(أمــــــة) (سمعان الاخميمى)
(peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(*koki*)(........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(مارياماريا)
( Coptic4ever2)(thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب)


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> *اكيد كلنا بنعتبر المنتدي هو بيتنا التاني*
> *وكلنا فيه بنمثل عائله واحده*
> *وطبعا كلنا بنقضي في المنتدي اسعد اوقاتنا*​
> ...



 لوحدي؟ ليه مافيش حد جنبي فيني جرب هههههه؟


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**...........) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(............) (................... )(................)  *​ *(.........)(............ )(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(... ........) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( Bent el Massih) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*​ *(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(...............)(.. ..............)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(*koki*)(........)*​ *(..............)(... ............)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(. ................)*​ *(................)(. ................)*​ *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
*​ *(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)*
*(.............)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 سبتمبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**...........) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(............) (................... )(................)  *​ *(.........)(............ )(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(... ........) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)(  ............) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*​ *(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> *(...............)(.. ..............)*
> ...


*
معلش مكنتش عارفه انك وضعتي اسمي في الشجره
حخلي اسمي في المكان ليختارتيه
ميرسي حبيبي على الفكره الحلوه*​


----------



## Mesopotamia (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اين انا من الشجرة   ممكن اكون في الشجرة واريده اخر العنقود  
فكرة ولا اروع شكرا


----------



## Mesopotamia (11 سبتمبر 2013)

هل الشجرة تعتمد على السنه التي سجل فيها العضو ام للمشاركات


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2013)

Mesopotamia قال:


> اين انا من الشجرة  ممكن اكون في الشجرة واريده اخر العنقود
> فكرة ولا اروع شكرا


 
 لا لا لا اخر العنقووود ده مكااانننىىىىى:bud:


----------



## Mesopotamia (11 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالا بليز لا تكوني غيورة والا سوف ابتدء الحرب ههههههههه واعلن الجهاد !!!!!!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2013)

Mesopotamia قال:


> لالالالا بليز لا تكوني غيورة والا سوف ابتدء الحرب ههههههههه واعلن الجهاد !!!!!!!


 
 لا لا لا غيوره مييين-- شوف كدا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3500821&postcount=68
مشاركه 68 انا طالبه  من قبلك--
 و هنا باسبقيه الطلب--
 هتعلن حرب -- هعلن انا كمان-- انا جاهزه للتصعيد:boxing:


----------



## Mesopotamia (11 سبتمبر 2013)

لا كدة انتي احق مني في العنقود الاخير بس لو عاوزه نتقاسم المكان ونبقى حبايب وصلح نكون انا وانتي العناقيد الاخيرة هههههههه حل وسط ايه رايك ههههههه طبعا ان اعجبك اقتراحي 

( طبعا انا امزح معكِ )


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2013)

Mesopotamia قال:


> لا كدة انتي احق مني في العنقود الاخير بس لو عاوزه نتقاسم المكان ونبقى حبايب وصلح نكون انا وانتي العناقيد الاخيرة هههههههه حل وسط ايه رايك ههههههه طبعا ان اعجبك اقتراحي





Mesopotamia قال:


> ( طبعا انا امزح معكِ )


مفيش مانع نتقاسم-- بس بردوا اسمى يتكتب الاخير --
بس ها هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *(My Rock)
> (aymonded) (Dona Nabil)
> (صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (...........)
> (عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
> ...


*نوررررت الشجرة ياميكي بأسمك المبارك
وربنا يباركك يارب
*


Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> *شرف كبير لى ان اكون مع هؤلاء العمالقة
> وهذه العائلة الرائعة
> ربنا يديم المحبة ويبارك حياتكم
> 
> ...


*امين ياارب
واكيد كل الشجرة اتشرفت بأنضام اسمك حضرتك فيها
ربنا يباركك
*


aalyhabib قال:


> :big32: ...الفكره جميله وذكيه ... :286:
> 
> كان نفسي ف مكانك ... بس مش قادر أتعداكي ... عشان العين مابتعلاش ع الحاجب .. ياللا  خليني  السطر  اللي  قبلك
> 
> ...


*لا العفو يااستاذي متقولش كدا
انا اخترت اخر مكان لاني اقل حد في الشجره دي
وحضرتك من عمالقة الشجرة صدقني
وحاضر هحط اسم حضرتك زي مااخترت
ونورت الشجرة بكل فروعها يااستاذنا
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> هو الانتماء لهذه العائله الجميله هو شرف بالتأكيد
> واى مكان فى شجرة العيله دى شرف ليا
> ميرسى واثقه لمحبتك ولأفكارك الجميله
> 
> ...


*ميرسي ليكي انتي ياماريا علي تفاعك ونورك اللي فاض عالشجرة كلها بأسمك المبارك
ربنا يخليكي ويباركك ياغاليه
*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لوحدي؟ ليه مافيش حد جنبي فيني جرب هههههه؟


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ياحبيبتي متقوليش كدا ياهيوف
انا خليتك في النص عشان تبقي وازنه الشجرة 
ومتقلقيش هيجي جنب جيران ياستي ولا يهمك ههههههههه
*


Bent el Massih قال:


> *
> معلش مكنتش عارفه انك وضعتي اسمي في الشجره
> حخلي اسمي في المكان ليختارتيه
> ميرسي حبيبي على الفكره الحلوه*​


*ولا يهمك يابنوته
ولو حابة تحطي اسمك في اي مكان تاني قوليلي طبعا ياغاليه
*


Mesopotamia قال:


> اين انا من الشجرة   ممكن اكون في الشجرة واريده اخر العنقود
> فكرة ولا اروع شكرا


*اخر العنقود محجوووووووز ياريس:t23:*


Mesopotamia قال:


> هل الشجرة تعتمد على السنه التي سجل فيها العضو ام للمشاركات


*ولا علي دي ولا علي دي
بتعتمد علي ابن من ابناء الكنيسة وفرع من فروع شجرة العائية وبس

ونوررررررررررررررررررت الشجرة: )
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

Mesopotamia قال:


> لا كدة انتي احق مني في العنقود الاخير بس لو عاوزه نتقاسم المكان ونبقى حبايب وصلح نكون انا وانتي العناقيد الاخيرة هههههههه حل وسط ايه رايك ههههههه طبعا ان اعجبك اقتراحي
> 
> ( طبعا انا امزح معكِ )





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مفيش مانع نتقاسم-- بس بردوا اسمى يتكتب الاخير --
> بس ها هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*اهدوا بس وصلوا عالنبي ههههه
لا انت ولا هي انا تحتتتتتت
وانتوا فووووووووووق:boxing::boxing:
*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*(................) *​* (.........) (.........)*
* (..........) (...... ...) (......... ...) *
* (......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)*
* (........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)*
* (......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) *
* (......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(... .........)(......... ........)(......... ...) *
* (............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........) *
* (.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)*
* (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*
* (................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
* (................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)*
* (................... .)(.............. ......)*
* (...............)(.. ..............)*
* (............)(..... ........)*
* (............)(..... ........)*
* (..............)(... ............)*
* (..............)(... ............)*
* (................)(. ................)*
* (................)(. ................)*
* (................)(. ................)*
* (.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)*
* (الكرمه الصغيره)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)*
* (............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)*
* (.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)*​* (......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(.........) (...............)*
*هُوَذَا مَا أَحْسَنَ وَمَا أَجْمَلَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ الإِخْوَةُ مَعاً..*
*(مز 133 : 1).*

*شكراً جزيلاً*
*فكرة جميلة الرب يباركك أختي العزيزة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

فكرة حلوة خالص​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *(................) *​* (.........) (.........)*
> * (..........) (...... ...) (......... ...) *
> * (......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)*
> * (........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)*
> ...


*شكرا لحضرتك استاذي
نورت شجرة العائله
ربنا يباركك
*


رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> فكرة حلوة خالص​


*شكرا استاذ رمسيس
نورتنا
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مبعرفش اختار
اختاريلى انتى
الاسم الجديد اللى هيتغير قريب
هيكون
 !! الخواجه !!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! البابا !! قال:


> مبعرفش اختار
> اختاريلى انتى
> الاسم الجديد اللى هيتغير قريب
> هيكون
> !! الخواجه !!


*ايه الدخله دي طب مش تخبط الاول:smile01

الخواجه؟

يعني انا اكتب ايه دلوقتي
الاسم اللي فات ,, البطل
ولا الاسم الحالي ,, البابا
ولا الاسم اللي جاي,, الخواجه
:thnk0001::thnk0001:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ايييييييه كل ده , بتعملي بكل ده اييييييييه





بس انا اهوه





شوفتي مستخبي ازاي وسط كبشت التقييمات ديه


اوعي تكوني فكراني بحسد

لالالا

انا بحقد بس

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ايييييييه كل ده , بتعملي بكل ده اييييييييه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
هو الحسد بقا عيني عينك كدا ياكيموو
كان عندنا ورده وفتحت
والنهارده الخميس علي فكرة ههههه:smile01

اقولك ايه كل ده ياسيدي
دول احلي ناااااس متجمعيين في احلي شجرة
اسمها شجرة عائلة الكنيسة 
ربنا يجمعنا كلنا يارب وميفرقناش ابدا يارب

وامسك الخشب احسنلك:act23:

*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هو مين حط اسمى ؟؟؟ انا مش حطيته ؟؟؟؟؟؟
فيه عفريت فى المنتدى ياجماعة :smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو مين حط اسمى ؟؟؟ انا مش حطيته ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فيه عفريت فى المنتدى ياجماعة :smile01:smile01


:smile01:smile01
لا ياحبيبتي انتي قيمتي بس ومعلقتيش
عشان كداا انا حطيت اسمك لانك من العائله ولا ايه:smile01
لو مش عاجبك المكان وعايزة مكان معيين نحن في الخدمة:t4:


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :smile01:smile01
> لا ياحبيبتي انتي قيمتي بس ومعلقتيش
> عشان كداا انا حطيت اسمك لانك من العائله ولا ايه:smile01
> لو مش عاجبك المكان وعايزة مكان معيين نحن في الخدمة:t4:



بس انا كنت عايزة شجرة لوحدى :smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بس انا كنت عايزة شجرة لوحدى :smile01:smile01


خليكي بقا في موسم الكريسماس:smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خليكي بقا في موسم الكريسماس:smile01



لسه هستنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كتير اوى كده 
طيب اقولك حطى اسمى فوق اسم روك ههههههههههههه:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لسه هستنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كتير اوى كده
> طيب اقولك حطى اسمى فوق اسم روك ههههههههههههه:smile01:smile01


هما 3 شهور بس:smile01

لالالا انسسسسسي ده استاذ عبود حاول ومنفعشش برضو:smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هما 3 شهور بس:smile01
> 
> لالالا انسسسسسي ده استاذ عبود حاول ومنفعشش برضو:smile01



طيب هديكى رشوة , ساندوتش اى حاجة انتى عايزاها 
عارفه نقطة ضعفك :smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب هديكى رشوة , ساندوتش اى حاجة انتى عايزاها
> عارفه نقطة ضعفك :smile01:smile01


:smile01:smile01:smile01
خلاص بس بشرط يبقا شندوشت اد ده






او ده






يااما بلاااااااش ونفضوها سيرة:smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ده مش ساندوتش يابنتى ده خناقة فظيعة :smile01:smile01
على العموم هجبهولك ياستى ميغلاش عليكى 
وانشاء الله ياواثقة وانتى بتفتحى بوقك تاكليه يجيلك TMJ اللى هى حالة انفصال فى الفك ههههههههه كلى او جزئى ومتبقيش عارفه لا تفتحى بوقك ولا تقفليه وتجينى علشان اردلك الفك مكانه اروح ارزعك الم اردهولك مكانه :smile01:smile01:smile01
على فكرة الحالة ديه حالة بتحصل فعلا وعمليه رد الفك مكانه مؤلمة جدا جدا:smile01:smile01
وبعد ده كله يعدى عليكى اتوبيس سياحى فاخر انا عارفاه يقطعك حتت :smile01:smile01
يلا بالهنا وبالشفا الساندوتش ياحبيبتى:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ده مش ساندوتش يابنتى ده خناقة فظيعة :smile01:smile01
> على العموم هجبهولك ياستى ميغلاش عليكى
> وانشاء الله ياواثقة وانتى بتفتحى بوقك تاكليه يجيلك TMJ اللى حالة انفصال فى الفك ههههههههه كلى او جزئى ومتبقيش عارفه لا تفتحى بوقك ولا تقفليه وتجينى علشان اردلك الفك مكانه اروح ارزعك الم اردهولك مكانه :smile01:smile01:smile01
> على فكرة الحالة ديه حالة بتحصل فعلا وعمليه رد الفك مكانه مؤلمة جدا جدا:smile01:smile01
> ...


*يادي النصيبة السووده كل ده عشان طلبت حتة سندوشت لا راح ولا جه :thnk0001::thnk0001:

اااااااااااااه انا عارفه الحاله اللي بتقولي عليها دي
مش دي اللي بتبفي في الفك السمبتاوي:smile01:smile01

اوماااااااااااااااااااااال لو كنت طلبت منك سندوشت اد ده كنتي عملتي ايه وانا كان حصلي ااااااااااااااايه:thnk0001::thnk0001:



*





:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يادي النصيبة السووده كل ده عشان طلبت حتة سندوشت لا راح ولا جه :thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> اااااااااااااه انا عارفه الحاله اللي بتقولي عليها دي
> مش دي اللي بتبفي في الفك السمبتاوي:smile01:smile01
> ...



ههههههههههه لسه عايزه الساندوتش ولا شبعتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

يابنتى جوعتينى بالصور ديه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههه لسه عايزه الساندوتش ولا شبعتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> يابنتى جوعتينى بالصور ديه


*لا بعد كم الامراض والاتوبيس السياحي انا نفسي اتسدت خلاص

طيب مدام جوعتي بقا انا عملالك فاجئة:smile01
جيبالك سندوشت وعريس في عرض واحد:smile01:smile01:smile01

*





*يلا بالهنا والشفا والف مبررررروك:smile01:smile01*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا بعد كم الامراض والاتوبيس السياحي انا نفسي اتسدت خلاص
> 
> طيب مدام جوعتي بقا انا عملالك فاجئة:smile01
> جيبالك سندوشت وعريس في عرض واحد:smile01:smile01:smile01
> ...



طيب الحمد لله ده انا كده انجزت اول مرة فى التاريخ نفسك تتسد :smile01:smile01

وده بقا يتحط فى الميكرويف ولا الفرن ؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب الحمد لله ده انا كده انجزت اول مرة فى التاريخ نفسك تتسد :smile01:smile01
> 
> وده بقا يتحط فى الميكرويف ولا الفرن ؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile01:smile01


*شكلك صدقتي يابنتي ده ميسدش نفسي غير قطررررر مش  حتة اتوبيس سياحي:smile01*

*لا ده يتحط علي كفوف الراحه 
ده عريس يابنتي عريسسسسس:smile01
*


----------



## grges monir (12 سبتمبر 2013)

سؤال بقى
كام عضو حتى الان
سجل فى هذة الشجرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال بقى
> كام عضو حتى الان
> سجل فى هذة الشجرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*ليه هو حضرتك من مباحث المنتدي ولا حاجه:smile01

مش عارفه
بس سامية واحمد هعدهم واقولك:66:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكلك صدقتي يابنتي ده ميسدش نفسي غير قطررررر مش  حتة اتوبيس سياحي:smile01*
> 
> *لا ده يتحط علي كفوف الراحه
> ده عريس يابنتي عريسسسسس:smile01
> *



ههههههههه ايوة يعنى اعمل بيه ايه العريس ده ؟
اغسله ولا اكويه ولا اشويه ولا بيتعمل بيه ايه ؟ :smile01:smile01


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**...........) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(ميــــلاد رمسيــــــس) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(................)  *​ *(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(.مينا اميل كامل.. ........) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ...................) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*​ *(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(...............)(.. ..............)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(*koki*)(........)*​ *(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(. ................)*​ *(................)(. ................)*​ *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
*​ *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(.......)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(....... .... ....)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *(My Rock)* * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) * *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطس الأنطونى) * *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)* *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Beذnt el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)* *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)* *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)* *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)* *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) * *(ميــــلاد رمسيــــــس) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(................)  * *(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(... ........) * *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ...................) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)* *(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)* *(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> *(...............)(.. ..............)*
> ...


تسلم الأيادى
 موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## grges monir (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ليه هو حضرتك من مباحث المنتدي ولا حاجه:smile01
> 
> مش عارفه
> بس سامية واحمد هعدهم واقولك:66:
> *


انتربول مش مباحث بسleasantr
لا الفكرة انننا نشوف كام عضو موجود فعلا من المشتركين فى المنتدى
ومدى تفاعلهم هنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> *(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**...........) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(ميــــلاد رمسيــــــس) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(................)  *​ *(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(.مينا اميل كامل.. ........) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ...................) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*​ *(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> *(...............)(.. ..............)*
> ...


*اهلا وسهلا بيك استاذ مينا
نورت شجرة العائلة
ربنا يباركك
*


يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> تسلم الأيادى
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك
> ​​​​



*تسلم وتعيش استاذ يسطس
نورت شجرة العائله
ربنا يباركك
*​​​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه ايوة يعنى اعمل بيه ايه العريس ده ؟
> اغسله ولا اكويه ولا اشويه ولا بيتعمل بيه ايه ؟ :smile01:smile01


*هههههههههههه
لا ازئــي بيه الزرع:smile01:smile01
*​


grges monir قال:


> انتربول مش مباحث بسleasantr
> لا الفكرة انننا نشوف كام عضو موجود فعلا من المشتركين فى المنتدى
> ومدى تفاعلهم هنا


*ههههههههه
حاضر قولك ياسيدي
"بسم الصليب"
وصل العدد لحد الان
الي 54 راس:smile01
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوة الفكرة خالص


بس محتار اضيف اسمى فين !


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حلوة الفكرة خالص
> 
> 
> بس محتار اضيف اسمى فين !


*متشكره جدا ابو تربو
ربنا يباركك
*
*محتار ليه بس ؟*
*بسم الصليب الشجرة كبيرة والاماكن كتيرة
شوف حضرتك المكان اللي عايزه ورد عليا عشان اخليك فيه
نوررررت
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *متشكره جدا ابو تربو
> ربنا يباركك
> *
> *محتار ليه بس ؟*
> ...



اختاريلى مش عارف هههههههه
اى حتة فى وسط اخواتى :ura1:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اختاريلى مش عارف هههههههه
> اى حتة فى وسط اخواتى :ura1:


*وانت كنت مكسوف تقولي اختاريلي هههههه

حاضر علي عيني هختارلك حالا
تكرم عينك:t23:
ونورت الشجرة ونورت اخواتك:ura1:
*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( **........) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(................)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)*​ *(................... ....)(**Jesus is the truth)( .................... ..)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(...............)(.. ..............)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(*koki*)(........)*​ *(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(. ................)*​ *(................)(. ................)*​ *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
*​ *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(.......)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(....... .... ....)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*في بداية الشجرة من تحت كدا هو في إتنين داخلين في بعض هما من بيت واحد ؟  

**سرجيُوس اوعي وشك

 

(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *


----------



## grges monir (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مش تحطى شريط نور على الشجرة دى وتخليها كدة تطفى وتنور وتعمل اشتغالات
اية دة :fun_lol:


----------



## geegoo (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*الف شكر لدعوتك الغالية* 
فكرة متميزة جدا جدا .. ربنا يبارك في تعبك و محبتك ....
فعلا فرحتيني ... أشكرك ​*

(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( **........) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(................)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(...... ................)(geegoo)(....... ......)*​ *(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(...............)(.. ..............)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(*koki*)(........)*​ *(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(. ................)*​ *(................)(. ................)*​ *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
*​ *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(.......)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(....... .... ....)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​


----------



## geegoo (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ليا ملحوظة صغننة
روك و كبار المنتدي المفروض يكونوا تحت خالص ...
ايوه زي ما قريت كده بالضبط ..
تحت خالص ..
لانهم *جذور *شجرة المنتدي  ...
لولا تعبهم و سهرهم علي المكان و خصوصا روك .. كان ممكن الشجرة دي تدبل من زمان ....
يارب تبقي *كرمة* كبيرة في اسم يسوع دايما  ....
ربنا يحفظكم و يبارككم ..


----------



## نور المهدى (14 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية يسلموووووووووووو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> *في بداية الشجرة من تحت كدا هو في إتنين داخلين في بعض هما من بيت واحد ؟
> 
> **سرجيُوس اوعي وشك
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه
مبائيا بس اسمحلي اشكر حضرتك وارحب بيك
واقولك انك نورت الشجرة بأسمك المبارك

بالنوسبة بقا لموضوع الاسم ده فا استاذ سرجُيوس
هو اللي كتب اسمه كدا 
وانا كتبته زي ماكتبه بالظبط:t33:
* *22*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> انا ليا ملحوظة صغننة
> روك و كبار المنتدي المفروض يكونوا تحت خالص ...
> ايوه زي ما قريت كده بالضبط ..
> تحت خالص ..
> ...



*تمام انا مع حضرتك ان الكينج ماي روك
وكل عمالقة المنتدي الكبار هما اللي تعبوا في المنتدي ده
وخلوا اسمه كبير كدا بنعمة ربنا اولا ثم بفضلهم
وعشان كدا خليت الزعيم اول اسم عشان كل لناس تعرف
انه هو الاساس وخصوصا الزوار اللي بيشوفوا الموضوع
وده لا يقلل من قمته ابدا بل بالعكس

انا فيه ناس كتير جدا طلبت مني ان اسمها يبقا اخر اسم
كانوع من التواضع علي فكرة مش عشان يبقوا هما اساس الشجرة اللي بتمثل المنتدي
وانا واحده من الناس دول فضلت اني ابقا اخر اسم
لاني اقل من القليل الحمد لله

وفيه ناس من عمالقة المنتدي طلبت مني ان اسمها يبقا في الوسط زي ماما امة مثلا محبتش تقبا فوق .

انا بشكر حضرتك جدا اولا لانك لبيت الدعوة ونورت الشجرة
ونورتنا كلنا
ثانيا علي الملحوظة الجميله
وبتمني تكون فهمت وجهه نظري

ربنا يباركك


*​


نور المهدى قال:


> الله يعطيكم العافية يسلموووووووووووو


ويعطيك الف عافيه يارب
شكرا جدا نوررت
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مش تحطى شريط نور على الشجرة دى وتخليها كدة تطفى وتنور وتعمل اشتغالات
> اية دة :fun_lol:


*ههههههههه طب وغلاوتك مانا حرماك من ايوتها حاجه اابدا

تم يافندم وضع شريط النور وبيلعلط فوق الشجرة اهو:smil12::smil12:

ولو عايزيني احطلك  عصافير علي الشجرة كمان قولي متتكسفش*
*:t33::t33:*​


----------



## grges monir (15 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه طب وغلاوتك مانا حرماك من ايوتها حاجه اابدا
> 
> تم يافندم وضع شريط النور وبيلعلط فوق الشجرة اهو:smil12::smil12:
> 
> ...


اوك يا سكر
تعيشى وتخدمى كدة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( **........) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(................)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(...... ................)(**geegoo)(....... ......)*​ *(................... ....)(**Jesus is the truth)( .................... ..)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(.............)(**+SwEetY KoKeY+)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(*koki*)(........)*​ *(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(**sparrow)*​ *(................)(. ................)*​ *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)
*​ *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(.......)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(.......)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​ ​


----------



## zama (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*
*(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
*(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
*(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
*(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*
*(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*
*(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*
*(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*
*(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *
*(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO) *
*(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *
*(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( **........) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*
*(................)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(...... ................)(**geegoo)(....... ......)*
*(................... ....)(**Jesus is the truth)( .................... ..)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(...............)(.. ..............)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(*koki*)(........)*​*(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(**sparrow)*​*(................)(. ................)*
*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)
*
*(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(.......)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​*(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( **........) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(................)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
> (...... ................)(**geegoo)(....... ......)*​ *(................... ....)(**Jesus is the truth)( .................... ..)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> ...


شكرا جدا ليكي ياحبيبتي
نورني وجودك
ونورتي الشجرة
ربنا يباركك​


zama قال:


> *(My Rock)*
> *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
> *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
> *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
> ...


شكرا جدا جدا لوجود حضرتك
نورت كتيرر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*
 *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
 *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
 *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
 *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*
 *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*
 *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*
 *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*
 *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *
 *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO) *
 *(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *
 *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( **........) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*
 *(روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)*
* (...... ................)(**geegoo)(....... ......)*
 *(................... ....)(**Jesus is the truth)( .................... ..)(................ )*
 *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
 *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*​

*(...............)(.. ..............)*​

*(............)(..... ........)*​​
*(*koki*)(........)*​*(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
 *(..............)(... ............)*
 *(................)(. ................)*​
*(................)(**sparrow)*​*(................)(. ................)*
 *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)*

 *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
 *(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(.......)*
 *(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​*(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*
 *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
 *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
 *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
 *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*
 *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*
 *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*
 *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*
 *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *
 *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO) *
 *(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *
 *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( **........) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*
 *(................)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)*
* (...... ................)(**geegoo)(....... ......)*
 *(................... ....)(**Jesus is the truth)( .................... ..)(G.a.L.a.x.y............. )*
 *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
 *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*​

*(...............)(.. ..............)*​

*(............)(..... ........)*​

*(*koki*)(........)*​*(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*

 *(..............)(... ............)*​ *(................)(. ................)*​
*(................)(**sparrow)*​*(................)(. ................)*

 *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)*

 *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
 *(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(.......)*

*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*
*(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*
 *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
 *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
 *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
 *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*
 *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*
 *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*
 *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*
 *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *
 *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO) *
 *(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *
 *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( **........) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*
 *(................)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)*
* (...... ................)(**geegoo)(....... ......)*
 *(................... ....)(**Jesus is the truth)( .................... ..)(G.a.L.a.x.y............. )*
 *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
 *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*​

*(...............)(.. ..............)*​

*(............)(..... ........)*​

*(*koki*)(........)*​*(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*

 *(..............)(... ............)*​ *(................)(. ................)*​
*(................)(**sparrow)*​*(................)(. ................)*

 *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)*

 *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
 *(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(MIKEL MIK)*

*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*
*(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*
*(aymonded) (Dona Nabil) *
*(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
*(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)*
*(نيفيــــان)(END)(soso a)(Sara jesus )(Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*
*(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (johna&jesus)*
*(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*
*(ملــك العيـــن) (Desert Rose)(!! MR.BeBo)*
*(mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *
*(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(ABOTARBO) *
*(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *
*(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ........) (grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*
*(................)(خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)*
*(...... ................)(geegoo)(....... ......)*
*(**Jesus is the truth)( Hannah Montana* *.................... ..)(G.a.L.a.x.y............. )*
*(oesi no)(أمــــــة) (سمعان الاخميمى)*​

*(peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*​



*(...............)(.. ..............)*​



*(............)(..... ........)*​



*(*koki*)(........)*​
*(..............)(YOYO JESUS)*​​​ 
*(..............)(... ............)*​ 
*(................)(. ................)*​


*(................)(sparrow)*
*(................)(. ................)*​ 
*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)*​

*(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(max mike)(AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(MIKEL MIK)*​ 

*(Coptic4ever2*
​​​*)(thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*

*(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> *(My Rock)*
> *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
> *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
> *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
> ...


*نورتي الشجرة ياروزي
ربنا يباركك ياقمرايه:flowers:
*​


G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *(My Rock)*
> *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
> *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
> *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
> ...


*نورتي ياجوجو الشجرة
ربنا يباركك ياقمر:flowers:
*​


MIKEL MIK قال:


> *(My Rock)*
> *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
> *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
> *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
> ...


*نورت يامايكل الشجرة 
ربنا يباركك:flowers:
*​


Hannah Montana قال:


> *(My Rock)*
> *(aymonded) (Dona Nabil) *
> *(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
> *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)*
> ...


*نورتي يادونا ياقمرر
ربنا يباركك:flowers:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بردو لسه مش عايزة تحطينى فوق اسم روك ؟
ماشى , هانت عليكى العشرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟:new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بردو لسه مش عايزة تحطينى فوق اسم روك ؟
> ماشى , هانت عليكى العشرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟:new6:


ده انا احطك فوق راسي 

انما احط فوق روك لا ينكن ابدا:new6:

طب هان عليكي انتي عمارة البرجر
قصدي شندوشت البرجر اللي بعتهولك:new6:​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده انا احطك فوق راسي
> 
> انما احط فوق روك لا ينكن ابدا:new6:
> 
> ...



وهعمل ايه براسك ؟؟؟؟؟:new6:
ساندوتش ؟ انا مشوفتش ايتها ساندوتشات :fun_lol:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وهعمل ايه براسك ؟؟؟؟؟:new6:
> ساندوتش ؟ انا مشوفتش ايتها ساندوتشات :fun_lol:


مكن تاخدي منها الفروة هتنفعك اوي:new6:

يبقي اكيد السندوشت جاله ازاله قبل مايوصلك:fun_lol:


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مكن تاخدي منها الفروة هتنفعك اوي:new6:
> 
> يبقي ايكد السندوشت جاله ازاله قبل مايوصلك:fun_lol:



اوعى يكون فيها قمل :new6::new6:

خلاص هتزلينى بحاجة مشوفتهاش ؟ انا عايزة اسمى فوق روك يا اما يا اما , مش عارفه هعمل ايه ؟ ههههههههه بس انا هعمل حاجة ايه هى معرفش ؟:fun_lol:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اوعى يكون فيها قمل :new6::new6:
> 
> خلاص هتزلينى بحاجة مشوفتهاش ؟ انا عايزة اسمى فوق روك يا اما يا اما , مش عارفه هعمل ايه ؟ ههههههههه بس انا هعمل حاجة ايه هى معرفش ؟:fun_lol:


اووووووووووه نووووه 
لا طبعا خاليا تماما من ايوتها حشرات:love34:

طب اما تعرفي هتعملي ايه ابقي عرفيني عشان اعرف واعرف الناس عشان يعرفوا:new6:


----------



## elamer1000 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*
*(aymonded) (Dona Nabil) *
*(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
*(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)*
*(نيفيــــان)(END)(soso a)(Sara jesus )(Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*
*(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (johna&jesus)*
*(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*
*(ملــك العيـــن) (Desert Rose)(!! MR.BeBo)*
*(mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *
*(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(ABOTARBO) *
*(.........)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *
*(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ........) (grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*
*(elamer1000)(خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)*
*(...... ................)(geegoo)(....... ......)*
*(**Jesus is the truth)( Hannah Montana* *.................... ..)(G.a.L.a.x.y............. )*
*(oesi no)(أمــــــة) (سمعان الاخميمى)*​

*(peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*​



*(...............)(.. ..............)*​



*(............)(..... ........)*​



*(*koki*)(........)*​
*(..............)(YOYO JESUS)*​ 
*(..............)(... ............)*​ 
*(................)(. ................)*​


*(................)(sparrow)*
*(................)(. ................)*​ 
*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)*​

*(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(max mike)(AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(MIKEL MIK)*​ 

*(Coptic4ever2*
*)(thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*

*(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​
*+++*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

elamer1000 قال:


> *(My Rock)*
> *(aymonded) (Dona Nabil) *
> *(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
> *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)*
> ...


اهلا بيك ياأميرنا
نورت الشجرة
ونورت اخواتك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

فكرة جميلة جدا وانا حطيت اسمى ويارب دايما اكون  وسطيكم ..دى بركة كبيرة 

(................) 
(.........) (.........) 
(..........) (...... ...) (......... ...) 
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) 
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(... .........)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(Bahaa_06)(......... ...)(...........) (............)​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

bahaa_06 قال:


> فكرة جميلة جدا وانا حطيت اسمى ويارب دايما اكون  وسطيكم ..دى بركة كبيرة
> 
> (................)
> (.........) (.........)
> ...


اهلا بيك وسطينا ويارب دايما تكون وسطينا
نورت الشجرة بأسمك المبارك

بس حضرتك حطيت اسمك في مكان مشغول
فابعد اذنك خليني اغير المكان اللي اخترته لمكان تاني لو تكرمت
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( **........) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(....... ......)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(...............)(**+SwEetY KoKeY+)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)*​ *(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(..............)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(**sparrow)*​ *(................)(**+Sameh+**)*​ *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)
*​ *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(**zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(**MIKEL MIK)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) 
(واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> *(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( **........) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
> (**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(....... ......)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> ...


نورت ياباشمهندس
نورت الشجرة ونورت وسط اخواتك
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## ramzy1913 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*
*(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
*(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
*(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
*(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*
*(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*
*(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*
*(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*
*(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *
*(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO) *
*(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *
*(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( **........) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*
*(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)*​

*(*
*elamer1000)(**geegoo)(....... ......)*
*(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*

*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(...............)(**+SwEetY KoKeY+)*
*(............)(..... ........)*
*(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)*​

*(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(....ramzy1913.)(... ............)*

*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(**sparrow)*​

*(................)(**+Sameh+)*
*(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)*​

*(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(**zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(**MIKEL MIK)*

*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*

*(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​ 
شكرا على الفكرة الجميلة


​​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ramzy1913 قال:


> *(My Rock)*
> *(**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *
> *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
> *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*
> ...


اهلا بحضرتك في شجرة العائلة
نورت جدا صدقني
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*
(................) 
(.........) (.........) 
(..........) (...... ...) (......... ...) 
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) 
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(... .........)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(nardeen ^_^)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
(......... ...)(......... ...)(......... ...)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــــــارب)

انا انضميت اهو*


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

يا مرحب خدى بالك يا بتول بقا حصنى الشجرة بتاعتك كويس واعمليلها سندات علشان نادو تقيلة حبتين :smil12: *اسالينى انا*


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا يا راجل انا بردو ايوة ايوة*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *
> (................)
> (.........) (.........)
> (..........) (...... ...) (......... ...)
> ...


*يااهلا وسهلا بحبيبتي الغاليه بنت الغاليه
منورة الشجرة ومنورة العائلة كلها بجد ياجميله
مبسوطة جداا بأنضمامك معانا

بس انتي كتبتي اسمك في مكان فيه حد
حاولي تختاري مكان غيره
او لو عايزاني اختارلك انا من عيوني:flowers:
*​


نيفيان قال:


> يا مرحب خدى بالك يا بتول بقا حصنى الشجرة بتاعتك كويس واعمليلها سندات علشان نادو تقيلة حبتين :smil12: *اسالينى انا*


*هههههههههههههههه
لا متقوليش كدا نادو دي فاكهة الشجرة يانيفو
ربنا يخليها لينا كلنا يارب
*​


nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *لا يا راجل انا بردو ايوة ايوة*


*اده انتوا هتفلقطوا لبعض ولا ايه
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *لا يا راجل انا بردو ايوة ايوة*



:spor24::spor24::spor24::smil13:


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> :spor24::spor24::spor24::smil13:



 هههههههههه اجي اعدلك يلا 1.2.3.4


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياريت يا طنط بتول لو سمحتي اختاريلي حضرتك*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *ياريت يا طنط بتول لو سمحتي اختاريلي حضرتك*


*من عيوني ياحبيبتي حاضر*

بس بلاش كلمة حضرتك وطنط دي
وخلي البساط احمدي
وقوليلي يابتول علي طول
بتول علي طول تصدقي تنفع اسم اغنيه:t33:​


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *من عيوني ياحبيبتي حاضر*
> 
> بس بلاش كلمة حضرتك وطنط دي
> وخلي البساط احمدي
> ...



هههههه صح ممكن بردو  حاضر يا بتول حو كدة مع اني مش متعودة اقول لحد اكبر مني باسمه كدة وحاسه انها حاجة غريبه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> هههههه صح ممكن بردو  حاضر يا بتول حو كدة مع اني مش متعودة اقول لحد اكبر مني باسمه كدة وحاسه انها حاجة غريبه


اييييييييييييييييوة بقا فكي كدا ياشيخه:t33:
وماغريب الا شوشو:t33:
وبعدين انا اكبر منك بكام يوم بس يعني مش كتير:love34:


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههه هموت واعرف ليه كل الناس الكبيرة بتحاول تصغر نقسا ههههههه مع ان دي علامه انك شخصيه حكيمه ومريتي بتجارب كتير في حيات ودي حاجة حلوة صح ولا انا ايه كلامي؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *ههههههههه هموت واعرف ليه كل الناس الكبيرة بتحاول تصغر نقسا ههههههه مع ان دي علامه انك شخصيه حكيمه ومريتي بتجارب كتير في حيات ودي حاجة حلوة صح ولا انا ايه كلامي؟*


بصي صدقيني انا من الناس اللي بحب اقول سني لأي حد في اي وقت ومش بتكسف ابدا من كدا
وبستغرب من الناس اللي بيداروا سنهم 
ومش ببقا فاهمة هما بيعملوا كدا ليه؟!

اما موضوع حكيمة دي انا مش معاكي فيها
لان انا فهيمة اخت حكيمة:t33:​


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههه ماشي يا بتول*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ....**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(......)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(**nardeen ^_^)(**+SwEetY KoKeY)*
*(............)(** !! Coptic Lion !! )*
*(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)*​ *(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(**ramzy1913)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(**sparrow)*​ *(................)(**+Sameh+**)*​ *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)
*​ *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(**zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(**MIKEL MIK)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​ ​


----------



## +febronia+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ....**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(......)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(**nardeen ^_^)(**+SwEetY KoKeY)*
*(** +febronia+)(** !! Coptic Lion !! )*
*(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)*​ *(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(**ramzy1913)(... ............)*
*(................)(. ................)*
*(................)(**sparrow)*​ *(................)(**+Sameh+**)*​ *(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)
*​ *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(**zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(**MIKEL MIK)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ....**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
> (**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(......)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> ...


اهلا بيك عياد
نورت الشجرة وسط اخوات ربنا يباركك
وشكرا عالتقييم والحسد:w00t:​


+febronia+ قال:


> *(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ....**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
> (**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(......)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> ...


منوررررة الدنيا كلها يافيرو
مبسوطة اوي بأنضمامك للشجرة ياغاليه
ربنا يباركك
وشكرا عالتقييم ياجميلة:08:​


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيــــــــــــــــت  

فكرة جميلة اووووووى  ^^ وادى اسمى اهو


(My Rock)
(aymonded) (Dona Nabil)
(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي)
(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
(نيفيــــان)(END)(soso a)(Sara jesus )(Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)
(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (johna&jesus)
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)
(ملــك العيـــن) (.....)(!! MR.BeBo)
(mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع)
(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(ABOTARBO)
(bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل)
(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ....) (grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)
(روزي86)(خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(elamer1000)(geegoo)(......)
(G.a.L.a.x.y)(Jesus is the truth)( Hannah Montana)(................ )
(oesi no)(أمــــــة) (سمعان الاخميمى)
(peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)
(nardeen ^_^)(+SwEetY KoKeY)
(+Coptic Lion !!)(+febronia)
(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)
(..............)(YOYO JESUS)
(ramzy1913)(... ............)
(................)(GoGo No Way)
(................)(sparrow)
(................)(+Sameh+)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)
(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(zama)(..........)(. .......... .)
(max mike)(AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(MIKEL MIK)
(Coptic4ever2)(thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 سبتمبر 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> انا جيــــــــــــــــت
> 
> فكرة جميلة اووووووى  ^^ وادى اسمى اهو
> 
> ...


لا ما لسه بدري
انت لسه فاكر تيجي:smile02

نورت ياجوجو بجد
شكرا لانضمامك ولتقييمك الغالي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## grges monir (29 سبتمبر 2013)

الشجرة امتلت بلح
ربنا يزيد ويبارك
اول ظباطة فى الشجرة ليا ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> الشجرة امتلت بلح
> ربنا يزيد ويبارك
> اول ظباطة فى الشجرة ليا ههههههه


بلح ايه بس ياعمونا:11azy:
طب قول تشفاح   او مانجة احلي:smile01

​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*كيف اشترك هوونا
فى هذا الموضوع
اختى الغالية
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *كيف اشترك هوونا
> فى هذا الموضوع
> اختى الغالية
> *


اولا ازيك ياسمير
ومنور جدا:t13:

شوف عشان مش اقعد اقولك خد كوبي وبسيت واصعبها عليك
روح بص علي الشجره اللي في التوبيك نفسه
وقولي عايز تكتب اسمك جنب مين او فوق مين او تحت مين
وانا اكتبهولك فوورا
بس كدا


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بلح ايه بس ياعمونا:11azy:
> طب قول تشفاح   او مانجة احلي:smile01
> 
> ​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اولا ازيك ياسمير
> ومنور جدا:t13:
> 
> شوف عشان مش اقعد اقولك خد كوبي وبسيت واصعبها عليك
> ...


*مفيش مكان الشجرة مليانة
المكان مزنوق ههههههههههههههه :t32:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مفيش مكان الشجرة مليانة
> المكان مزنوق ههههههههههههههه :t32:*


انت جاي تشارك وتنضم معانا
ولا تحسد:smil12:

طب تحب اختارلك انا مكان بعد اذنك؟​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انت جاي تشارك وتنضم معانا
> ولا تحسد:smil12:
> 
> طب تحب اختارلك انا مكان بعد اذنك؟​






*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص اختارى وانا هكتب الاسامى
بعد كدا*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انت جاي تشارك وتنضم معانا
> ولا تحسد:smil12:
> 
> طب تحب اختارلك انا مكان بعد اذنك؟​


*الله يعنى انتى صاحبةالموضوع
يعنى انتى مسؤل الموضوع
يعنى انتى رئيس الموضوع
طيب ما تعملى حاجة ليا
بقى  ولا اية يعنى 
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص اختارى وانا هكتب الاسامى
> بعد كدا*


تم يافندم
شوف كدا




> *(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**.....)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ....**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
> (**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(......)*​





> *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> *(**nardeen ^_^)(**+SwEetY KoKeY)*
> ...





> *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(**zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
> *(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(**MIKEL MIK)*
> *(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​



​اسمك باللون الازرق اهو
تمام كدا؟​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تم يافندم
> شوف كدا
> 
> 
> ...



*مش بطال ههههههههه :t32:*


----------



## magdyzaky (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجدى زكى*



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**Desert Rose)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ....**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(..magdyzaky..)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
> (**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(......)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> ...




ربنا يجعلهااااااا شجرة محبااااااا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

magdyzaky قال:


> ربنا يجعلهااااااا شجرة محبااااااا


امين ياارب

بشكر حضرتك علي انضمامك معانا
نورت بامانه
ربنا يباركك

وانا كتبت اسمك زي ماخترت​


----------



## magdyzaky (2 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> امين ياارب
> 
> بشكر حضرتك علي انضمامك معانا
> نورت بامانه
> ...



مــــــــــرسى كلك زوق يا بتول ربنا يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

magdyzaky قال:


> مــــــــــرسى كلك زوق يا بتول ربنا يباركك


العفوو

ويباركك ويفرحك يارب​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*(................) 
(.........) (.........) 
(..........) (...... ...) (......... ...) 
(......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
(........)(......... ...)(.............)( .......... ...)(...........)(.. ......)
(......... ...) (................)(. .................... ..)(...... ...........)(....... .. ...) 
(......... ...) (.......)(............... .....)(... .........)(......... ........)(......... ...) 
(............) (................... )(................)( .......... ......)(............ )(.............)(... ........) 
(.................)( ...................) (......... ...) (................)(. ..............)(.... .......)
(................)(. .................... ..)(...... ................)(.. ...........)(....... ......)
(................... ....)(.............. ........)( .................... ..)(................ )
(................... ...)(............... .........) (................... .....)
(................... .)(.............. ......)
(...............)(.. ..............)
(............)(..... ........)
(............)(..... ........)
(..............)(... ............)
(..............)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(. ................)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(..... ....)
(...........)(...... .....)(..........)(. .......... .)
(............)(..... ......)(............ .)(....... .... ....)
(.............)(.... ...........)(....... .....)(... .... ..........)
( +ايرينى )(سمير الشاعر)(......... ...)(......... ...)
المكان فاضى جنب ماما قولت الحق احجز بسرعة جدا
ههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *(................)
> (.........) (.........)
> (..........) (...... ...) (......... ...)
> (......... ...) (.............)(.... .......)(........... .)
> ...


ضحكتني بجد ياسمير هههههه
المكان فاضي جنب ماما  ايريني ازاي
انت اصلا جبت الشجره دي منين
وايه اللي جاب ايرو في الاخر كدا
مكانت فوق هههههه

طيب انت عايز تبقا جنب ايرو
علي عيني حاضر 
سامية واحمد وهغير مكانك:yahoo:​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ضحكتني بجد ياسمير هههههه
> المكان فاضي جنب ماما  ايريني ازاي
> انت اصلا جبت الشجره دي منين
> وايه اللي جاب ايرو في الاخر كدا
> ...


*القلوب جنب بعضها
فينك يا ماما ايرووووووووو
تشوفى المشاركة دى
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
بى امانة ماسك نفسى من الضحك بى العافية 
اكيد ماما ايرو لو شافت المشاركة دى 
هتعلن انسحابها من المنتدى بسببى 
هههههههههههههههههه :kap: :kap: :kap:*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**.....)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)(**Samir poet**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(**magdyzaky)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(......)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(**nardeen ^_^)(**+SwEetY KoKeY)*
*(+**Coptic Lion !!)(**+febronia)*
*(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)*​ *(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(**ramzy1913)(**........)*
*(................)(**GoGo No Way)*
*(................)(**sparrow)*​ *(................)(**+Sameh+**)*​ *(.KALIMOOO)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)
*​ *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(**zama)(..........)(. .......... .)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(**MIKEL MIK)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> *(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**.....)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)(**Samir poet**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(**magdyzaky)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
> (**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(......)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> ...


*نورت حقيقي ياكليمو

انا كتبت اسمك مكان مااخترت

ربنا يباركك:new4:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن تخلي اسمي من E N D الي Crazy Man


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ممكن تخلي اسمي من E N D الي Crazy Man


لو هتغير يبقا لازم تدفع رسوم ضريبه:t33::t33:​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ خلاص خليه زي مهو ^_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> لأ خلاص خليه زي مهو ^_^


يابااي عليك:new2:
خلاص غيرتهولك:smil12:​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً ^_^


----------



## روزا فكري (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**.....)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)(**Samir poet**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(**magdyzaky)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(......)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(**nardeen ^_^)(**+SwEetY KoKeY)*
*(+**Coptic Lion !!)(**+febronia)*
*(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)*​ *(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(**ramzy1913)(**........)*
*(................)(**GoGo No Way)*
*(................)(**sparrow)*​ *(................)(**+Sameh+**)*​ *(.KALIMOOO)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)
*​ *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(**zama)(روزا فكري)(. .......... .)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(**MIKEL MIK)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> *(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**END)(**soso a**)(**Sara jesus )(**Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**.....)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)(**Samir poet**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(**magdyzaky)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
> (**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(......)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> ...


نورتي ياروزا
وعقبال مافكري يجي يسجل معانا في الشجرة:t33:
​


----------



## روزا فكري (16 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نورتي ياروزا
> وعقبال مافكري يجي يسجل معانا في الشجرة:t33:
> ​


ميرسي حياتي


----------



## Star Online (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*(My Rock)
(aymonded) (Dona Nabil)
(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي)
(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
(نيفيــــان)(Crazy Man)(soso a)(Sara jesus )(Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)
(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (johna&jesus)
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)
(ملــك العيـــن) (candy shop)(!! MR.BeBo)
(mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع)
(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(ABOTARBO)
(bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل)
(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)(Samir poet) (grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(يوليوس44)(magdyzaky)
(روزي86)(خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(elamer1000)(geegoo)(zaki)
(G.a.L.a.x.y)(Jesus is the truth)( Hannah Montana)(................ )
(oesi no)(أمــــــة) (سمعان الاخميمى)
(peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)
(nardeen ^_^)(+SwEetY KoKeY)
(+Coptic Lion !!)(+febronia)
(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)
(..............)(YOYO JESUS)
(ramzy1913)(........)
(................)(GoGo No Way)
(................)(sparrow)
(................)(+Sameh+)
(kalimooo)(Star Online)(..........)(نور المهدي)
(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(zama)(روزا فكـــــري)(. .......... .)
(max mike)(AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(MIKEL MIK)
(Coptic4ever2)(thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب)*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

Star Online قال:


> *(My Rock)
> (aymonded) (Dona Nabil)
> (صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي)
> (عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
> ...


اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك
نورت جدا صدقني
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كوك (20 أكتوبر 2013)

_*(My Rock)
(aymonded) (Dona Nabil)
(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي)
(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
(نيفيــــان)(Crazy Man)(soso a)(Sara jesus )(Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)
(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (johna&jesus)
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)
(ملــك العيـــن) (candy shop)(!! MR.BeBo)
(mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع)
(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(ABOTARBO)
(bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل)
(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)(Samir poet) (grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(يوليوس44)(magdyzaky)
(روزي86)(خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(elamer1000)(geegoo)(zaki)
(G.a.L.a.x.y)(Jesus is the truth)( Hannah Montana)(................ )
(oesi no)(أمــــــة) (سمعان الاخميمى)
(peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)
(nardeen ^_^)(+SwEetY KoKeY)
(+Coptic Lion !!)(+febronia)
(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)
(..............)(YOYO JESUS)
(ramzy1913)(........)
(................)(GoGo No Way)
(................)(sparrow)
(................)(+Sameh+)
(kalimooo)(Star Online)(..........)(نور المهدي)
(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(zama)(روزا فكـــــري)( كوك )
(max mike)(AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(MIKEL MIK)
(Coptic4ever2)(thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب)​*_

_*انا اهو حد شايفني  
لالا فكره جميله على فكره 
تسلم ايدك  
انا مش عارف لعبتهاا صح ولا لاء  بس حلوه برضه  ​*_


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

كوك قال:


> _*(My Rock)
> (aymonded) (Dona Nabil)
> (صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي)
> (عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
> ...


اه شايفينك 
انت جنب روزا وماادراك من روزا 

انت فعلا لعبتها صح
نورت جداا 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## bolbol zaki (5 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه هانم الظاهر انا كل الاماكن الي جنبك اتحجزت و الظاهر كده ان اختك و حبيبتك بلبل هتكتب اسمها علي ورقه لحمه يرضيكي كده


----------



## bolbol zaki (5 نوفمبر 2013)

فسحي  يا بنتي خديني جنبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 نوفمبر 2013)

bolbol zaki قال:


> واثقه هانم الظاهر انا كل الاماكن الي جنبك اتحجزت و الظاهر كده ان اختك و حبيبتك بلبل هتكتب اسمها علي ورقه لحمه يرضيكي كده


ياخواتي عليكي وانتي بتقوليلي ياهانم:08:

لا يابلبولتي انتي اخرك ورق جرايد مش لحمة:gy0000:

انا اكتب اسمك جوه قلبي يااوحي:08:​


bolbol zaki قال:


> فسحي  يا بنتي خديني جنبك


فسحي ايه يابنتي
ايه جو المدارس والديسكات دا:gy0000:

سامية واحمد وهتكتب اسمك يابلبل حاضر
ونورتي ياام يوسف:lightbulb:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**Crazy Man*)*(**soso a*)(*Sara jesus *)(Bent el Massih*)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**candy shop)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)(**Samir poet**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(يوليوس44)(**magdyzaky)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(**zaki)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
*(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
*(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
*(**nardeen ^_^)(**+SwEetY KoKeY)*
*(+**Coptic Lion !!)(**+febronia)*
*(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)*​ *(..............)(**YOYO JESUS)*
*(**ramzy1913)(**bolbol zaki)*
*(جوجو وحيد.)(**GoGo No Way)*
*(................)(**sparrow)*​ *(................)(**+Sameh+**)*​ *(**kalimooo)(**Star Online)(..........)(نور المهدي)
*​ *(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(**zama)(روزا فكـــــري)(** كـــــــوك)*
*(**max mike)(**AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(**MIKEL MIK)*
*(**Coptic4ever2**)(**thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​ *(**AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب) *​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> *(My Rock)*​ * (**aymonded) (**Dona Nabil) *​ *(صـــــوت صــــارخ**) (اليــــعازر) (**يسطـــس الانطونـي) *​ *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(**tamav maria)*​ *(نيفيــــان)(**Crazy Man*)*(**soso a*)(*Sara jesus *)(Bent el Massih*)(هشـــــام المهندس)*​ *(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (**johna&jesus)*​ *(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(**رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*​ *(ملــك العيـــن) (**candy shop)(**!! MR.BeBo**)*​ *(**mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *​ *(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(**ABOTARBO)  *​ *(**bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *​ *(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)(**Samir poet**) (**grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(يوليوس44)(**magdyzaky)*​ *(**روزي86)(**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
> (**elamer1000)(**geegoo)(**zaki)*​ *(**G.a.L.a.x.y)(**Jesus is the truth)( **Hannah Montana)(................ )*
> *(**oesi no)(**أمــــــة) (**سمعان الاخميمى)*
> *(**peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)*
> ...


ياساتر يارب بخيله طول عمرك
طيب مفيش متشنكرين
مفيش كتر شيرك
مفيش الموضوع حلوو
مفيش فسحي شوية
ياباااي عليكي
اتعملي من بلبل شوية:gy0000:

بس هعمل ايه لازم اقولك منوره ياجوجو غصب عني :08:
وسامية واحمد وهكتب اسمك مكان ماخترتي:t7:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (7 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياساتر يارب بخيله طول عمرك
> طيب مفيش متشنكرين
> مفيش كتر شيرك
> مفيش الموضوع حلوو
> ...


فاضيالك انا سلامات وجوابات ما كفايه عليا التليفونات:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> فاضيالك انا سلامات وجوابات ما كفايه عليا التليفونات:ura1::ura1::ura1:


انتي بتكتبي اشعار من ورايا ولا ايه:smile01​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 نوفمبر 2013)

)
My Rock
(
)
aymonded
( )
Dona Nabil
(
)ﺻـــــﻮﺕ ﺻــــﺎﺭﺥ
( ) ﺍﻟﻴــــﻌﺎﺯﺭ ( )
ﻳﺴﻄـــﺲ ﺍﻻﻧﻄﻮﻧـﻲ(
) ﻋﺒــــﻮﺩ ﻋﺒـــﺪﻩ ﻋﺒـــــﻮﺩ (
) ﻣﻮﻧﻴﻜـــــــﺎ 57 () ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻴﺴــــﻲ ()
tamav maria (
) ﻧﻴﻔﻴــــﺎﻥ( )
Crazy Man
()
soso a
()
Sara jesus
()
Bent el Massih
() ﻫﺸـــــﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ (
) +ﺑﻨـــﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻴﺴـــﺔ+ ( )
j
ohna&jesus (
) kawasaki( ) ........... ...... ()
ﺭﻣﺴﻴـــــﺲ ﻣﻴـــﻼﺩ
(
) ﻣﻠــﻚ ﺍﻟﻌﻴـــﻦ( )
candy shop( )
!! MR.BeBo
(
)
mary Naeen
( )ﻛﻠـــﺪﺍﻧﻴﺔ () ﺣﺒﻴـــــﺐ ﻳﺴـــــﻮﻉ(
) ﺑـــــﻮﺏ ﻛﻤﺒﻴـــﻮﺗﺮ ( )!
ﺍﻟﺨــــﻮﺍﺟــــــــــــﻪ! ()
ABOTARBO
(
)
bahaa_06 )( Mesopotamia (
)ﻫﻴﻔــﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺷﻤﻲ () ﻣﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻣﻴﻞ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ(
)+ ﺍﻳــــــﺮﻳـــــــــــﻨﻲ+( )
Samir poet
( )
grges monir ( )+ﻣﻴـــﻼﺩ
ﺍﻟﻌﺠـــﺎﻳﺒﻲ+ ()ﻳﻮﻟﻴﻮﺱ 44( )
magdyzaky
(
)
ﺭﻭﺯﻱ86
()
ﺧْﺮْﻳْﺴْﺘْﻮْﻓُﻮْﺭُﻭْﺳْـْ(
)
elamer1000
()
geegoo
()
zaki(
)
G.a.
L.a.x.y
()
Jesus is the truth ()
Hannah Montana
() ................ (
)
oesi no
()
ﺃﻣــــــﺔ
( )
ﺳﻤﻌﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺧﻤﻴﻤﻰ
(
)
peace_86( ) ﺭﻭﻣـــــــــﺎ98 (
)
nardeen ^_^ ()
+SwEetY KoKeY (
)+
Coptic Lion !!( )
febronia+ (
)**koki () ﺍﺑﻦ ﻳﺴﻮﻋﻨﺎ (
) عبد يسوع المسيح ()
YOYO JESUS (
)
ramzy1913
()
bolbol zaki
(
)ﺟﻮﺟﻮ ﻭﺣﻴﺪ. ()
GoGo No Way (
) ................( )
sparrow (
) ................( )
+Sameh+
(
)
kalimooo ()
Star Online ( ) ..........( ) ﻧﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺪﻱ (
) ﺍﻟﻜــــﺮﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴـــــﺮﺓ( )
zama
() ﺭﻭﺯﺍ ﻓﻜـــــﺮﻱ ()
ﻛـــــــﻮﻙ
(
)
max mike
()
AalyHabib
() ﻣــﺎﺭﻳﺎﻣـــﺎﺭﻳﺎ( )
MIKEL MIK
(
)
Coptic4ever2
()
thebreak-up () ﺣﺒــﻮ ﺍﻋﺪﺋﻜــــﻢ(
) moky(
)
AdmanTios
( )ﺳﺮﺟﻴُﻮﺱ ﺍﻭﻋﻲ ﻭﺷﻚ ()ﺍﻧﺖ ﺷﺒﻌـــﻲ(
)ﺭﻭﺭﻭ ﺍﻳﻬﺎﺏ( )ﻭﺍﺛﻘﻪ ﻓﻴــــــﻚ ﻳـــﺎﺭﺏ (


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> )
> My Rock
> (
> )
> ...


منور الموضوع والشجره استاذ عبد يسوع
شكرا جدا لأنضمامك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## bent el noor (20 نوفمبر 2013)

(My Rock)
(aymonded) (Dona Nabil)
(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي)
(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
(نيفيــــان)(END)(soso a)(Sara jesus )(Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)
(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (johna&jesus)
(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)
(ملــك العيـــن) (Desert Rose)(!! MR.BeBo)
(mary Naeen)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع)
(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(ABOTARBO)
(bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل)
(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)( ....) (grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(. .............)(.... .......)
(روزي86)(خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(elamer1000)(geegoo)(......)
(G.a.L.a.x.y)(Jesus is the truth)( Hannah Montana)(................ )
(oesi no)(أمــــــة) (سمعان الاخميمى)
(peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)
(nardeen ^_^)(+SwEetY KoKeY)
(............)( !! Coptic Lion !! )
(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)
(..............)(YOYO JESUS)
(ramzy1913)(... ............)
(................)(. ................)
(................)(sparrow)
(................)(+Sameh+)
(.........)(........ .)(..........)(نور المهدي)
(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(zama)(..........)(. .......... .)
(max mike)(AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(MIKEL MIK)
(Coptic4ever2)(thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)
(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب) (واثقه فيــــــك يـــارب)( bent el noor)

موضوع جميل جداااااا واللى كتبته اجىمل واجمل 
مانتحرمش من مواضيعك الشيقه ودمك اللى زى العسل [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> (My Rock)
> (aymonded) (Dona Nabil)
> (صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي)
> (عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)
> ...


شكرا 
علي كلامك الرقيق وعلي زوقك 
وعلي انضمامك معانا يابنت النور
اسعدني تواجدك بامانه

بس انتي حطيتي اسمك في مكان مالوش اي وجود من الصحه:fun_lol:
فاسمحيلي لو مش يدايقك اختارلك مكان غيره:flowers:​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (13 ديسمبر 2013)

صدقتي في قولك ان هذا المنتدي هو البيت الثاني لنا ولكن لي تعديل بسيط خاص من وجهة نظري فهذا المنتدي والذي انضممت له من 3 سنوات يعتبر بحق بيتي الاول وكنيستي الوحيدة .. 
الرب يباركك اختي ( واثقة فيك يارب ) ولا اعرف ان كان لي مكان في تلك الشجرة ام لا ولكن فكرة جميلة وتحمل معاني عميقة جدا 
فان كان هناك مكان فانا اترك لك الخيار ووضعي في اي مكان تريه مناسب 
الرب يباركم جميعا اهلى الاعزاء الاحباب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 ديسمبر 2013)

الباحث عن الراعي الصالح قال:


> صدقتي في قولك ان هذا المنتدي هو البيت الثاني لنا ولكن لي تعديل بسيط خاص من وجهة نظري فهذا المنتدي والذي انضممت له من 3 سنوات يعتبر بحق بيتي الاول وكنيستي الوحيدة ..
> الرب يباركك اختي ( واثقة فيك يارب ) ولا اعرف ان كان لي مكان في تلك الشجرة ام لا ولكن فكرة جميلة وتحمل معاني عميقة جدا
> فان كان هناك مكان فانا اترك لك الخيار ووضعي في اي مكان تريه مناسب
> الرب يباركم جميعا اهلى الاعزاء الاحباب


ياخبر استاذنا دا لو مفيش مكان لحضرتك ازرعلك شجرة جديده  مخصوص صدقني عشان اكتب اسم حضرتك المبارك فيها:t23:

بس اكيد فيه مكان عشان شجرتنا تكفي من الحبايب ملايين
بنعمة المسيح..

بشكر حضرتك جدا للمشاركة معانا
حقيقي هتنورنا

وعلي عيني حاضر ثواني
وهختار مكان لأسم حضرتك حالا

ربنا يباركك استاذنا .​


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (14 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياخبر استاذنا دا لو مفيش مكان لحضرتك ازرعلك شجرة جديده  مخصوص صدقني عشان اكتب اسم حضرتك المبارك فيها:t23:
> 
> بس اكيد فيه مكان عشان شجرتنا تكفي من الحبايب ملايين
> بنعمة المسيح..
> ...


بجد ميرسي لذوقك الاكثر من راقي شاكر محبتكم الرب يباركك وانا اللى المفروض اشكرك على ضمي الى هذه الصحبة المباركة
:big35:


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يناير 2014)

*(My Rock)*
* (aymonded) (Dona Nabil) *
*(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
*(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)*
*(نيفيــــان)(Crazy Man)(soso a)(Sara jesus )(Bent el Massih)(هشـــــام المهندس)*
*(+بنـــت الكنيســـة+) (johna&jesus)*
*(kawasaki)(...... ...........)(رمسيـــــس ميـــلاد)*
*(ملــك العيـــن) (candy shop)(!! MR.BeBo)*
*(mary Naeem)(كلـــدانية)(حبيـــــب يســـــوع) *
*(بـــــوب كمبيـــوتر) (!الخــــواجــــــــــــه! )(ABOTARBO)  *
*(bahaa_06)(Mesopotamia)(هيفــاء الهاشمي)(مينا اميل كامل) *
*(+ايــــــريـــــــــــني+)(Samir poet) (grges monir) (+ميـــلاد العجـــايبي+)(يوليوس44)(magdyzaky)*
*(روزي86)(خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ)
(elamer1000)(geegoo)(zaki)*
*(G.a.L.a.x.y)(Jesus is the truth)( Hannah Montana)
(الباحث عن الراعي الصالح )
* *(oesi no)(أمــــــة) (سمعان الاخميمى)
* *(peace_86)(رومـــــــــا98)
* *(nardeen ^_^)(+SwEetY KoKeY)
* *(+Coptic Lion !!)(+febronia)
* *(*koki*)(ابن يسوعنا)*​ *(عبد يسوع المسيح)(YOYO JESUS)
* *(ramzy1913)(bolbol zaki)
* *(جــوجــو وحيــــد)(GoGo No Way)
* *( إيمليــآ )(sparrow)*​ *(................)(+Sameh+**)*
*(kalimooo)(Star Online)(bent el noor)(نور المهدي)
*
*(الكــــرمة الصغيـــــرة)(zama)(روزا فكـــــري)( كـــــــوك)
(max mike)(AalyHabib)(مــاريامـــاريا)(MIKEL MIK)
**(Coptic4ever2)(thebreak-up)(حبــو اعدئكــــم)(moky)*​*(AdmanTios)(سرجيُوس اوعي وشك)(انت شبعـــي)(رورو ايهاب)(واثقه فيــك يــارب) *​ ​ 


*

,.*

*معلشى لو تسمحولى أحط إسمى* , مع إنهآ متأخرة أوى 
أنآ مآلعبتش فى آلألوآن علشآن تفضل آلشجرة شجرة 
بس غيرت لونى إرضآءً لطموحآتى آللونية 




*.،*​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *(My Rock)*
> * (aymonded) (Dona Nabil) *
> *(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
> *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)*
> ...




شكرا جزيلا لكم

وشكري الخاص للاخت واثقة على هذه المبادرة الجميلة والرائعة

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم

دمتم في محبة فادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *(My Rock)*
> * (aymonded) (Dona Nabil) *
> *(صـــــوت صــــارخ) (اليــــعازر) (يسطـــس الانطونـي) *
> *(عبــــود عبـــده عبـــــود) (مونيكـــــــا 57)(النهيســــي)(tamav maria)*
> ...


*بأمانه ياسكروتي الشجره ذادت بهجه وفرح ونور بأنضمامك ليها
لانك انتي عارفه ان اي مكان بتكوني فيه بيملا الدنيا فرح وسلام
وانا بجد فرحت جدا صدقني بوجودك

بصي هو انا اتعودت اني اكتب اسم اي حد في الشجره بلونه في المنتدي
لكن انا عشان خاطر عيون ايمو الغاليه وعشان خاطر طموحاتك
هكتبلك اسمك باللون اللي اخترتيه 

حقيقي منورة الدنيا :flowers:

*​


paul iraqe قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم
> 
> وشكري الخاص للاخت واثقة على هذه المبادرة الجميلة والرائعة
> 
> ...


*العفو
وكل الشكر لحضرتك
متشكرا جدا لوجودك معانا

واسمحلي اكتب اسمك معانا 
نورت
*​


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*انا اخر فرع من الشجرة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2018)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> *اكيد كلنا بنعتبر المنتدي هو بيتنا التاني*
> *وكلنا فيه بنمثل عائله واحده*
> *وطبعا كلنا بنقضي في المنتدي اسعد اوقاتنا*​
> ...




ياااااااه كنّا عيله حلوه ...... وحشانى جدا واثوقه انتى و رورو


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)

فعلا ياحبوا كنا عيلة وحدة كانت تجمعنا 
هل اللمة الحلوووة المتدئ هو البيت الثاني لنا

نقول لهم وحشتونا 
يارب يكونو كلهم بخير​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2018)

يا رب الكل يبقى بخير


----------

